# SSD à la place du superDrive



## toma1618 (4 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

ça fait un petit moment que je souhaite mettre un SSD à la place du superDrive sur mon MacBook Pro mid 2012. Ne me sentant pas trop de le faire moi même j'ai fait faire un devis à l'apple premium reseller de chez moi. Déjà il m'ont fait un devis pour remplacer le HDD d'origine par un SSD et non le remplacement du superdrive par un SSD, et vu les prix je pense que je vais devoir mettre les mains dans le cambouis... 

Donc j'ai repris les tutos que j'avais vu sur macGé celui-ci et celui-là. 
Concernant l'emplacement pour le SSD, j'ai vu que les avis divergeaient : 
- Il y a ceux pour qui il vaut mieux laisser le HDD à sa place et mettre le SSD à la place du SuperDrive (Je suis plutôt de ceux-là). le principal inconvénient de cette solution viendrait, si j'ai bien compris, de la connectique qui serait en SATA II alors qu'il faudrait du SATA III pour profiter pleinement du SSD. 

- Ensuite il y a l'inverse de la proposition précédente, c'est-à-dire mettre le SSD à la place du HDD d'origine et mettre le HDD à la place du superDrive. 

J'ai plusieurs questions:
- sur un macbook pro 2012, quelle est la connectique SATA du superDrive (II ou III)? Car si c'est du SATA III, la question est réglée, je prends la première solution. 

- Ensuite concernant les SSD, suite à mes recherche j'en retiens 3 : le M4 crucial, le samsung 840 "pro" et le samsung 840 non pro. Sachant que je pense prendre du 256Go lequel me conseilleriez-vous plus particulièrement?

- Concernant la migration de données, quelle est la meilleure manière de procéder ? la partie une fois que le SSD est monté est un peu flou à mes yeux. (Réinstallation du système ? Déplacement du dossier User ? Utilisation des sauvegardes Time Machine ?)

Merci d'avance à ceux qui m'accorderont un peu de leur temps


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Mars 2013)

Erreur c'est que même en SATA III au niveau du superdrive... Apple à mis un bridage donc tu vas te retrouver en SATA II


----------



## toma1618 (4 Mars 2013)

Tu est sûr de ça ? Si c'est le cas je ne vois pas l'intérêt de mettre du SATA III si c'est pour le brider !! Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de regarder sur le mac quelle connectique on a ? (Dans "a propos" par exemple ou quelque chose comme ça)


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Mars 2013)

Je l'ai lu quelque part... 

Et attention aux "vieux articles" qui te disent SSD dans le superdrive à une époque c'était du Sata II et les SSD n'étaient pas avec les débits actuels qu'ils peuvent avoir


----------



## toma1618 (4 Mars 2013)

@lepetitpiero
Après ton premier message j'ai trouvé ça sur macGé datant de 2011 et qui dit que c'est un bug le bridage, donc j'imagine que c'est réglé depuis (enfin j'espère !).

Donc si j'ai bien compris, tu préconiserais plus de mettre le SSD a la place du HDD et mettre le HDD à la place du superDrive ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Mars 2013)

Bien vu  j'aurais mieux fait de me taire :rose: Faudrait quand même s'assurer que le "bug" est corrigé


----------



## toma1618 (4 Mars 2013)

Ouais mais je ne vois pas du tout comment on pourrait s'en assurer ^^ Après je ne sais pas si la différence entre SATA II et SATA III est vraiment perceptible pour l'utilisateur


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Mars 2013)

Si il y a une différence de débit assez conséquent http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA le sata III c'es le double du SATA II


----------



## toma1618 (4 Mars 2013)

Je viens de trouver une discussion intéressante sur ici Ils disent qu'il faut aller dans la pomme, ensuite aller dans "à propos de ce mac" -> rapport système et là aller voir ATA serie. Pour ma part, ça me met ceci pour le HDD actuel : 
Vitesse de la liaison:	6 Gigabits
Vitesse de liaison négociée: 3 Gigabits
et ceci pour le superDrive : 
Vitesse de la liaison:	6 Gigabits
Vitesse de liaison négociée: 1,5 Gigabit

et voilà ce qui est dit dans le fil de discussion du lien que j'ai donné "Link speed is 6Gbit/s so it is indeed SATA-III capable. Obviously the HDD only runs at SATA-II speeds, and ODD only at SATA-I speed, but thats down to the devices, not the interface of the MBP.

HDD:
Link speed = 6Gbit/s
Neg speed = 3Gbit/s

ODD:
Link speed = 6Gbit/s
Neg speed = 1.5Gbit/s"

Donc en gros ça dit que c'est du SATA III mais que comme le HDD n'a besoin que du SATA II (donc 3Gbit/s) pour fonctionner et que le superDrive n'a besoin que du SATA I (donc 1,5Gbit/s) c'est tout ce qu'ils utilisent, mais dans l'absolu ils peuvent utiliser plus !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2013)

Les SSD samsung ont de belles promo aujourd'hui


----------



## toma1618 (4 Mars 2013)

J'ai vu ça  
Celui-ci (http://www.macway.com/fr/product/26093/samsung-disque-ssd-serie-840-pro-256-go-25-sata-iii.html) me tente bien!! 
Par contre après mes recherches, je vois que je vais quand même être obligé de mettre le SSD a la place du HDD d'origine et de mettre le HDD à la place du SuperDrive car je n'ai pas trouvé d'optical bay qui gère le SATA III


----------



## ness_Du_frat (4 Mars 2013)

De toute manière, pour achever de te décider, si tu mets ton SSD dans ton superdrive, ton mac va prendre du temps à sortir de sa veille car il va d'abord checker l'emplacement du dur, et, ne le trouvant pas, va aller voir dans le superdrive. C'est l'affaire d'une dizaine de secondes, je crois.

Alors, pour avoir fait le changement, c'est très facile de changer ton disque. L'installation d'une baie n'est pas compliquée non plus, tu as plein de vidéos très claires. Donc n'hésite pas, si tu passes par apple, ce sera beaucoup trop cher. Tu n'as pas un copain qui s'y connaît et qui pourrait te le faire ?

Sinon, le disque. J'ai eu le Crucial M4, j'ai maintenant le Samsung 840 pro (ordinateur volé, donc non, je n'ai pas changé parce que je n'aimais pas le Crucial, mais comme je pouvais avoir le samsung pour pas beaucoup plus cher, j'ai tenté le coup), je ne vois pas franchement de différence entre les deux, démarrage ultra-rapide dans les deux cas, environ 12 secondes avec Lion.

Par contre, avant de te lancer dans les manips, souhaites-tu faire une fois un dualboot avec Windows ? Si oui, tu as la possibilité de te prendre la tête pour l'installer une fois que tu as enlevé le superdrive (je l'ai fait...), ou tu peux faire ton install en deux fois : d'abord du remplace ton HDD par ton SSD, tu réinstalles ton système, tu installes ton Windows, puis tu gicles ton superdrive pour mettre ton HDD dedans.


----------



## toma1618 (4 Mars 2013)

Salut ness_Du_frat et merci de ton retour,



ness_Du_frat a dit:


> De toute manière, pour achever de te décider, si tu mets ton SSD dans ton superdrive, ton mac va prendre du temps à sortir de sa veille car il va d'abord checker l'emplacement du dur, et, ne le trouvant pas, va aller voir dans le superdrive. C'est l'affaire d'une dizaine de secondes, je crois.


Je n'étais pas au courant de ce détail, donc effectivement le choix est plus vite fait comme ça !



> Alors, pour avoir fait le changement, c'est très facile de changer ton disque. L'installation d'une baie n'est pas compliquée non plus, tu as plein de vidéos très claires. Donc n'hésite pas, si tu passes par apple, ce sera beaucoup trop cher. Tu n'as pas un copain qui s'y connaît et qui pourrait te le faire ?


Le problème c'est pas de connaître quelqu'un qui s'y connait (je travaille moi même dans l'informatique) mais c'est plus que j'ai pas envi de casser quelque chose dans la machine vu le prix qu'elle m'a coûté! Mais bon en faisant attention, normalement ça devrait bien se passer 



> Sinon, le disque. J'ai eu le Crucial M4, j'ai maintenant le Samsung 840 pro (ordinateur volé, donc non, je n'ai pas changé parce que je n'aimais pas le Crucial, mais comme je pouvais avoir le samsung pour pas beaucoup plus cher, j'ai tenté le coup), je ne vois pas franchement de différence entre les deux, démarrage ultra-rapide dans les deux cas, environ 12 secondes avec Lion.


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait qu'il n'y avait pas de grosses différences entre les 2. Je pense que je vais prendre le 840 pro.



> Par contre, avant de te lancer dans les manips, souhaites-tu faire une fois un dualboot avec Windows ? Si oui, tu as la possibilité de te prendre la tête pour l'installer une fois que tu as enlevé le superdrive (je l'ai fait...), ou tu peux faire ton install en deux fois : d'abord du remplace ton HDD par ton SSD, tu réinstalles ton système, tu installes ton Windows, puis tu gicles ton superdrive pour mettre ton HDD dedans.


Actuellement j'ai installé windows avec Bootcamp et effectivement je me suis demandé comment ça se passerait si j'installais un SSD. Donc tu préconise en 2 étapes. Et si je fais une clone de mon système ça ne garderait pas ma config bootcamp ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Mars 2013)

si tu fais un clone avec CCC ou superduer tu ne peux cloner que la partition macosx pour celle de win faudrait le faire depuis windows et la je ne sais pas faire


----------



## toma1618 (4 Mars 2013)

Ok merci de l'info. Au pire c'est pas très grave, je n'ai pas grand chose sur le windows, je le réinstallerais!


----------



## ness_Du_frat (4 Mars 2013)

Le problème, c'est de le réinstaller. Tu ne peux pas l'installer à partir d'une clé usb, ni à partir d'un lecteur CD externe. Donc si tu as enlevé le superdrive, tu es coincé. Tu peux l'installer quand même, mais ça nécessite plein de manips, une machine virtuelle et des heures de bonheur en perspective (je l'ai fait. Là, pour le nouveau, j'ai préféré procéder en deux étapes, d'autant plus que mon data doubler s'est perdu en chemin et que je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu , du coup, j'avais pas trop le choix).
Tu verras, ce n'est pas difficile. J'ai stressé un peu l'an dernier au moment d'ouvrir mon macbook pro 17" ultra cher, surtout que je faisais la totale d'un coup : changement de dur, data doubler, upgrade de la ram. Autant dire que j'étais tendue quand je l'ai démarré. D'ailleurs, il ne trouvait pas le SSD... qui était formaté pour Windows. Mais ça, c'est parce que j'avais un OS sur mon HD, donc il a démarré dessus.
Pour le nouveau qui avait juste le SSD, il m'a juste retéléchargé le système depuis le serveur (et ça a pris plus de 4h... Petit conseil, si jamais tu as décidé de faire une sauvegarde avec Time Machine, assure-toi bien que sa taille est moins grande que celle de ton SSD. Je pensais que je pouvais choisir d'installer juste le système, eh non, ce n'est pas comme "importer les données depuis un autre mac ou une time machine" qu'on a une fois qu'on a démarré, là on n'a pas le choix, c'est tout ou rien).


----------



## toma1618 (4 Mars 2013)

Comment ça je ne peux pas l'installer depuis une clé USB ? Car la dernière fois que j'ai installé Windows en bootcamp je l'ai fait depuis un disque dur externe et ça n'a pas posé de problème.
Pour ce qui est du remplacement du HDD par le SSD ça je pense que ça va aller mais c'est plus tout ce qui va avec le superDrive qui me fout plus la pression mais bon si je fais attention ça devrait le faire  
Pour ce qui est de la réinstallation du système, il faut que je retélécharge Mountain Lion ? ou est-ce que mes sauvegarde Time Machine suffiront pour tout réinstaller ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (4 Mars 2013)

Tes sauvegardes time machine suffisent.
Et non, tu ne peux pas installer Windows depuis un dur externe, un lecteur optique externe ou une clé usb sur un mac équipé à la base d'un superdrive. Je ne sais pas depuis quand, par contre. Avant, c'était sans doute possible.
Du coup, il y a des moyens de contourner ça. Mais c'est chiant.
Tiens, mes aventures ici, et la soluce : http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-m...c-2-disques-durs-sans-superdrive-1109322.html


----------



## jonson (4 Mars 2013)

Pour ce qui est de la réinstallation du système comme tu dis. Moi j'ai fait autrement. Je m'explique:

D'abord j'ai branché le ssd en usb avec le macbook pro grace à un boitier externe. 
Ensuite avec un logiciel de clonage, j'ai cloné le contenu de mon disque vers le ssd. 
Puis j'ai redémarré ma machine sur le ssd en externe pour vérifier que le clonage c'était bien passé et surtout si le ssd était bootable.
Enfin j'ai intégré le ssd à la place de mon disque dur.

Tout s'est très bien passé mon mbp ronronne à merveille.


----------



## toma1618 (4 Mars 2013)

> Tes sauvegardes time machine suffisent.


Ok et juste pour être sûr que j'ai bien compris je résume: je remplace mon HDD par le SSD dans un premier temps. Ensuite lorsque je démarre le macbook j'appuie sur "alt" je choisis "recovery je sais plus quoi" et la je choisi mes sauvegarde time machine et là je retrouverais mon mac à l'identique c'est bien ça ?

En tout cas merci de répondre à toutes mes questions 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h35 ----------

Merci du retour jonson ! Effectivement c'est une bonne solution mais je n'ai pas de boitier externe sous la main.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (4 Mars 2013)

J'aurais pu faire le truc avec le boîtier externe, mais j'avoue que je n'y ai même pas pensé ^^ 

Et oui, tu mets ton SSD, tu appuies sur alt R (je crois, revérifie quand même), là tu suis les instructions (je ne sais plus par coeur, mais c'était super clair).
Mais comme j'ai dit, fais bien attention à ce que ta sauvegarde Time Machine ait une taille compatible avec ton nouveau SSD. J'avais un HD 750Go, une sauvegarde time machine avec 300Go dessus (musique, dessins photoshop, vidéos), je pensais que je pourrais sélectionner juste le système, et non. Comme mon SSD ne faisait que 256Go, j'ai été bonne pour télécharger Lion depuis le serveur (et c'était loooooong parce que j'ai une connexion toute pourrite).


----------



## toma1618 (4 Mars 2013)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> J'aurais pu faire le truc avec le boîtier externe, mais j'avoue que je n'y ai même pas pensé ^^
> 
> Et oui, tu mets ton SSD, tu appuies sur alt R (je crois, revérifie quand même), là tu suis les instructions (je ne sais plus par coeur, mais c'était super clair).
> Mais comme j'ai dit, fais bien attention à ce que ta sauvegarde Time Machine ait une taille compatible avec ton nouveau SSD. J'avais un HD 750Go, une sauvegarde time machine avec 300Go dessus (musique, dessins photoshop, vidéos), je pensais que je pourrais sélectionner juste le système, et non. Comme mon SSD ne faisait que 256Go, j'ai été bonne pour télécharger Lion depuis le serveur (et c'était loooooong parce que j'ai une connexion toute pourrite).



C'est Alt pour sûr car quand j'installe windows via bootcamp je m'en sers  Pour ce qui est de la taille de ma sauvegarde, je suis en train de faire du tri pour que ça passe  
En tout cas merci pour ton temps et tes réponses ness_Du_frat


----------



## ness_Du_frat (4 Mars 2013)

Oui, c'est alt pour le dualboot, mais pour le recovery, je crois que c'est alt + R. Vérifie quand même ! De toute façon, vu qu'il n'y aura rien sur le dur, il va sûrement te le proposer d'emblée !


----------



## jonson (5 Mars 2013)

La solution du boitier m'a semblé la plus pratique. J'ai juste démonté le boitier d'un vieux dd que je possédai.

Après la solution "recovery" peut être bien aussi. ça t'évite plusieurs manipulation de démontage remontage.


----------



## toma1618 (5 Mars 2013)

Salut à tous,

Je me pose une dernière question: lorsque j'aurais récupéré mon système sur le SSD via ma sauvegarde Time Machine et que j'aurais mis mon ancien HDD à la place du SuperDrive, ne risque t-il pas d'y avoir des conflits ? Car j'aurais mountain Lion d'installer sur mes 2 disques donc je me demande un petit peu comment le mac va gérer ça !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (6 Mars 2013)

Tu démarres sur le SSD, puis tu vires l'OS de ton HDD. Ça ne te sert à rien d'avoir l'OS sur les deux disques.
Il faudra ensuite que tu déplaces tes dossiers utilisateur sur le SSD, je ne me rappelle plus la procédure exacte mais on trouve sur le forum.
Mais je vais le faire ces jours-ci, si tu veux, je te donne les étapes, je devrais enfin recevoir mon data-doubler (il s'est perdu, et la boîte m'en renvoie un par fedex).


----------



## toma1618 (6 Mars 2013)

Salut ness_Du_frat,
Quand tu dis 





> Il faudra ensuite que tu déplaces tes dossiers utilisateur sur le SSD


 tu veux dire déplacer le dossier utilisateur sur le *HDD* plûtot non ?

Si je résume tout, après avoir réinstallé mon système grâce à ma Time machine sur le SSD, je boote dessus, je formate le HDD d'origine et je place le dossier utilisateur dedans c'est bien ça ?



> Mais je vais le faire ces jours-ci, si tu veux, je te donne les étapes,


Si ça ne te dérange pas je suis preneur oui 

PS: après avoir fait du tri sur mon mac, je n'ai plus que 128Go d'utilisé donc parfait pour mon SSD de 256Go!!


----------



## ness_Du_frat (6 Mars 2013)

Oui oui, j'étais pas bien réveillée. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il faudra que tu déplaces tes dossiers utilisateur du SSD au HD.
Mon data-doubler est dans le camion de FedEx, il devrait arriver aujourd'hui ! Je ferai sûrement la manip demain, ou au plus tard vendredi.


----------



## toma1618 (6 Mars 2013)

Pour ce qui est de mon SSD avec l'adaptateur pour le superDrive, c'est pareil c'est en cours d'acheminement donc je devrais m'en occuper ce WE je pense. 
De toute façon en suivant le tuto ici ça devrait pas être trop compliqué!


----------



## ness_Du_frat (6 Mars 2013)

C'est celui que j'avais suivi


----------



## toma1618 (6 Mars 2013)

Maintenant j'ai hâte de pouvoir mettre tout ça en pratique


----------



## ness_Du_frat (6 Mars 2013)

Ben moi je viens de recevoir mon data doubler et j'ai piqué une gueulante auprès de la boîte... Je l'ai commandé fin janvier en choisissant la méthode de livraison la moins chère, qui fait que je restais en-dessous de la limite pour la TVA.
La poste a perdu mon paquet.
La boîte décide de me renvoyer mon paquet... par fedex, donc. Fedex, c'est 33$ rien que pour l'envoi.
Du coup, je passe au-dessus de la limite, et je vais devoir payer au moins 20 de détaxe à cause des frais de dossier et tout le bordel.
Si j'avais voulu être au-dessus de la limite et payer les frais, j'aurais choisi tout de suite une méthode plus rapide et je n'aurais pas eu besoin d'attendre plus d'un mois pour un paquet qui n'est jamais arrivé.
Bref. Maintenant que je l'ai, je vais essayer de le mettre rapidement dans l'ordi, j'ai déjà perdu assez de temps comme ça (tous mes dessins sont sur mon HD, donc je n'ai pas pu continuer mon boulot dessus).


----------



## toma1618 (6 Mars 2013)

Ah ouais quand même !
Bonne chance pour la manip'


----------



## MacControle (6 Mars 2013)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> La poste a perdu mon paquet.



Perdu....sans commentaires !


----------



## Marcopsy (7 Mars 2013)

Je reprends sur ce qu'a dit ness_Du_frat. Si le Macbook va mettre 10 secondes pour sortir de veille en allant chercher le SSD, il vaut donc mieux le mettre dans l'emplacement original.

Mais ça donne quoi de mettre le HDD à la place du superdrive ? Il va chauffé, ça veut dire qu'il faut une bonne ventilation. Il pèse sûrement plus lourd aussi, ça entraînera un déséquilibre.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (7 Mars 2013)

Pour la petite histoire, quand j'ai eu mon MBP l'an dernier, avant le changement de disque, je me suis une fois brûlé la paume (oui, brûlé. Bon, pas des cloques ou quoi, mais j'avais la main bien rouge, comme si je m'étais renversé du thé dessus) simplement en utilisant l'ordi.
J'ai changé le dur pour un SSD, le dur a donc été s'installer dans l'emplacement du superdrive. Résultat : beaucoup moins chaud.
Il y a un truc, je ne sais pas si ça a une incidence, mais il y a la fente du superdrive qui fait une bonne aération parce qu'elle n'est pas hermétique. Quant au poids, euh... franchement, prends ton superdrive dans la main et prends ton HD, il n'y a pas de grosse différence.
Je pense que les baies de bonne qualité (genre celle qui va me coûter un bras à cause de la douane, par exemple) sont faites pour avoir au final le même poids qu'un superdrive quand elles contiennent le dur.
(je pense, hein, ce n'est pas une certitude)
Si j'y pense, je pèserai mon superdrive puis mon data doubler avec le HD dedans pour vérifier ma théorie.
Faut que je me motive, peut-être que je fais ça cet aprem.


----------



## toma1618 (7 Mars 2013)

Si le système est sur le SSD, je pense que les accès au HDD seront ponctuels (du genre récupérer des fichiers) et donc qu'il ne devrait pas trop chauffé. Après pour une utilisation plus poussé il faut voir... Mais comme dit ness_Du_frat la fente du superDrive peut servir d'aération. Après faut voir à l'utilisation !!


----------



## ness_Du_frat (7 Mars 2013)

Hop, ça y est, j'ai fait la manip, mon superdrive est dans le carton et mon HD dans la baie !
Alors je n'ai pas été peser avec la balance, par contre, en effet, le superdrive est un peu plus léger que baie + HD. Mais je doute que ça pose un problème. Pas sûre que l'ordi soit "déséquilibré" (et de toute façon, il est posé sur une table, donc on s'en tape un peu).

Installation très facile, c'était ma deuxième fois, et j'ai eu la chance cette fois de ne pas avoir de problème avec la vis du petit truc en métal à remettre sur la baie (l'an dernier, j'avais une vis défectueuse qui ne tournait pas, j'avais quasi dû l'arracher à la pince. L'angoisse).
Le truc chiant : à un moment donné, il faut enlever un câble assez fin avec une tête en métal argenté. J'ai jamais réussi à l'enlever, du coup je l'ai écarté pour passer dessous et enlever la vis. Je préférais ça plutôt que de tout casser.
Autre truc chiant : le deuxième ruban (le plus court, celui qu'on doit prendre du superdrive pour le mettre sur la baie) ne tient pas très très bien en place, donc j'ai dû m'y reprendre à trois fois en appuyant bien pour qu'il accepte de ne pas sauter hors de son logement.
Démarrage, pas de souci, j'ai eu un petit moment de flip quand je ne voyais pas mon disque dur sur le bureau (puis je me suis rappelé que j'avais changé l'icône, et du coup, elle était allée se mettre en désordre avec le reste de mes icônes en bordel). Deuxième moment de flip : mon ordi qui m'indique 2:18 d'autonomie restant alors qu'il est chargé à bloc. Là, c'est bon, il est passé à 6:45, ce qui me semble un peu plus logique.

Je ferai les manips logicielles ce soir en rentrant ou demain, car je dois à présent m'occuper d'un truc hautement intéressant, à savoir aller faire les courses... 
Je suis un peu frustrée, mais bon.

Tu verras, la manip n'est pas dure du tout. Je ne sais pas ce que tu as pris comme baie, moi j'ai préféré mettre le prix plutôt que de prendre une baie chinoise pas chère sur ebay, donc j'ai acheté le data doubler d'OWC. Mais j'imagine que les manips sont grosso modo les mêmes avec une autre baie.


----------



## toma1618 (7 Mars 2013)

Merci du retour !! Pour ma part, j'ai pris cette baie sur Macway. Vu les avis ça à l'air bien, après à voir. Ce qui est bien c'est qu'il y a les tournevis et le boitier pour mettre le superDrive.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (8 Mars 2013)

Oui, la Storeva est très bien aussi. Et c'est vrai que c'est pas mal d'avoir le boîtier !


----------



## toma1618 (9 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
Pour info je viens de finir la manip´, j'ai donc maintenant un SSD à la place du HDD d'origine et ce meme HDD est à la place du SuperDrive. J'ai formaté le SSD avec le format pour le Mac et là c'est en train de restaurer le système depuis une sauvegarde Time machine. Donc apparemment tout s'est bien passé. Pour ce qui est de la manipulation en elle meme ça reste assez facile c'est vrai. Le plus compliqué est de ne perdre aucune vis !! ^^ 
En tout cas merci à tous pour avoir partagé vos expérience et pour votre aide !!


----------



## ness_Du_frat (9 Mars 2013)

Cool !!!  Je suis contente que ce se soit bien passé pour toi !


----------



## toma1618 (9 Mars 2013)

Merciii  je viens de faire la modif' pour passer le dossier utilisateur sur le HDD. Pas de problèmes non plus donc nikel! Et le mac démarre en à peine 10 sec !!!


----------



## ness_Du_frat (10 Mars 2013)

Rahh, je suis jalouse, le mien met plus longtemps !!! (en même temps, il y a un dual boot Windows 7, ça doit jouer aussi)


----------



## Kara45 (13 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

ça donne envie de faire la manipulation tout ça.

Si je récapitule il faut :
*Un SSD
*Une baie pour accueillir le HD qui prendra la place du superdrive
*Une sauvegarde time machine
*Suivre les tutos que vous citez

J'ai tout bon ?

Pour mon info, ça prend beaucoup de temps à faire ?

Edit : J'ai fait la manip pour connaitre les informations systèmes sur la connectique. J'obtiens ça :
Fournisseur:	NVidia
  Produit:	MCP89 AHCI
  Vitesse de la liaison:	3 Gigabits
  Vitesse de liaison négociée:	1,5 Gigabit
  Description:	AHCI Version 1.30 Supported

Je suppose que c'est du SATA-II du coup. 
La question se pose donc entre un ssd SATA-II et un ssd SATA-III (qui sera limité par la connectique).


----------



## toma1618 (13 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

En résumé c'est bien ça oui!! Et comme me l'avait dit ness_Du_frat fait bien attention à ce que la taille de ta sauvegarde Time Machine ne dépasse pas la taille de ton SSD! 

Pour ce qui est du temps pour faire la manip', j'ai mis à peu près 1h 1h30 en prenant mon temps.


----------



## Jacques L (14 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous
j'en bave d'envie, seulement voilà, je n'arrive pas à trouver comment faire pour un "vieux" 17" A1261 2008, je ne trouve que des baies pour les unibody, et mon mac date d'avant  vous avez une idée?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (14 Mars 2013)

Pas sûre que ce soit possible :/ Je viens de trouver un optibay pour le macbook pro 15" 2008, et il est précisé que ce n'est pas compatible avec le 17" 2008 parce que la taille est différente (http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21...y-support-disque-macbook-pro-pre-unibody.html).
Puis, j'ai trouvé ça : 

"That won't work - your current HD is SATA.  With a pre-unibody, you're  almost better not noodling with a optibay, because the interface to the  bay is ATA and thus slow relative to SATA.  You COULD get a SATA SSD and  put it in the HDD bay and then get an IDE drive for the optibay, but  ATA/IDE drives are much more expensive for the capacity you get."

Faudrait voir un peu plus en détail, peut-être que ça peut se trouver quand même. C'est quoi le numéro id de ton macbook ?



Edit : trouvé !
http://www.ifixit.com/Apple-Parts/1...t&utm_term=if107-079&utm_content=product_link
et là, t'as même des photos qui t'aideront pour le démontage : http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook...229+and+A1261+Optical+Drive+Replacement/321/1


----------



## Jacques L (14 Mars 2013)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> "That won't work - your current HD is SATA.  With a pre-unibody, you're  almost better not noodling with a optibay, because the interface to the  bay is ATA and thus slow relative to SATA.  You COULD get a SATA SSD and  put it in the HDD bay and then get an IDE drive for the optibay, but  ATA/IDE drives are much more expensive for the capacity you get."


 ce qui donne selon google : "Cela ne marchera pas - votre HD est en cours SATA Avec un pré-unibody, vous êtes presque mieux ne pas noodling avec un OptiBay, parce que l'interface de la baie est ATA et donc ralentir par rapport au SATA vous pourriez obtenir un SATA.. SSD et le mettre dans la baie du disque dur, puis obtenir un disque IDE pour le OptiBay, mais ATA / IDE lecteurs sont beaucoup plus coûteux pour la capacité que vous obtenez. "

C'est clair malgré tout 

Eh bien tant pis j'ai commandé un SSD 256 Samsung chez Macway et j'ai pris leur baie optique de 9mm également qui est IDE-SATA. D'une manière ou d'une autre j'arriverai à fixer 9mm dans un espace de 12,7mm :mouais:

Je pense mettre le SSD à la place du DD, du coup il sera en SATA II, le DD ira lui dans la baie optique, il sera moins rapide d'accord, mais comme il ne servira grosso modo que de stockage de masse, le résultat global devrait quand même être une nette accélération.

Je n'ai pas pris la baie fixit même si j'ai cru avoir trouvé le graal, mais elle n'assure pas la connectique IDE-SATA

Quand ce sera fait, je vous dis ce qu'il en est.


----------



## Kara45 (15 Mars 2013)

Salut !

Sur un autre forum j'ai trouvé ça :


> Les disques SSD (Solid State Drive) utilisent de la mémoire flash (...) Par ailleurs, même si MOUNTAIN LION gère désormais le TRIM (TRIM est une commande qui permet à un système dexploitation d'indiquer à un contrôleur de disque de type mémoire flash (SSD) quels blocs de données ne sont plus utilisés et peuvent donc être effacés. Cette commande améliore les performances d'accès aux disques SSD), cette gestion est bridée sous OS X afin de n'accepter que les disques durs SSD installés par Apple (qui sont bien plus chers). Pour les disques durs SSD non installés par Apple, il convient d'activer le TRIM (...)



Vous avez une opinion sur ça ?


----------



## Jacques L (15 Mars 2013)

je n'en ai pas (d'idée) sur la question, mais cette histoire de "trim" a l'air d'être très intéressante


----------



## tny_sap (15 Mars 2013)

En effet, pour les disques SSD non Apple il faut imperativement installer Trim enabler pour augmenter la durée de vie du disque.


----------



## toma1618 (15 Mars 2013)

Merci du tuyau!! J'avais bien lu, vaguement des choses sur le sujet mais je n'y pensais plus!


----------



## ness_Du_frat (16 Mars 2013)

Oui, en effet, Trim enabler, c'est le premier truc à faire après l'install !
Jacques L, tu nous tiens au courant, j'espère que ta manip fonctionnera !
Le problème n'est pas tellement de faire tenir 9mm dans 12.7mm, c'est que tu vas avoir des soucis pour le visser, pour aligner les câbles. Mais j'espère que ça ira quand même !


----------



## Jacques L (16 Mars 2013)

je tente le coup parce que sur les photos, tout l'espace supplémentaire a l'air d'être au dessus, le soucis pourrait être que les vis ne tombent pas au même endroit, mais on verra bien :rateau:


----------



## Jacques L (22 Mars 2013)

Suite du feuilleton 

Cet après midi j'étais peinard seul à la maison et j'en ai profité. Les tutos ifixit sont parfaits, il suffit d'être méticuleux et de suivre le pas à pas. Donc une fois le clavier ôté, remplacement du DD par le SSD, ensuite démontage du lecteur optique (12,7 mm d'épaisseur) et présentation de la baie (9 mm d'épaisseur) réputée incompatible. Démontage des 3 pattes de fixation de l'optibay pour remontage sur la nouvelle baie, et je n'ai rencontré qu'un seul problème, une vis ne tombait pas en face, il a fallu faire un petit trou juste au dessus, aucune difficulté ensuite, les pattes tombent exactement au bon endroit, j'ai juste resserré celle que j'ai percée, car la pince qu'elle forme était un peu lâche. La connectique est parfaite, remontage en sens inverse ça coince à l'endroit de l'optibay quand je veux remettre le clavier, rien de grave, il suffit de démonter une pièce qui doublait la fente d'insertion de DVD pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre, puis quand même un moment de stress avant de relancer la machine.

Démarrage sur le seul système en place, à savoir le DD installé dans l'optibay, un peu plus lent qu'avant mais c'est normal puisqu'on passe pas une connectique IDE. Je re-télécharge ML directement en 10.8.3, comme ça j'ai un beau système tout propre, tout neuf, avant de lancer l'installation je mets à jour ma clé de Lion DiskMaker 2.0.2 et j'installe ML sur le SSD, ensuite pour finir l'installation j'indique le DD pour récupérer mes données précédentes et transvase le tout (sauf photos et vidéos) sur le SSD.

Redémarrage sur le SSD, ça va comme sur des roulettes  tout fonctionne parfaitement. En résumé les seules choses longues sont le téléchargement de ML, la fabrication de la clé USB de démarrage (au cas où...) et le transfert DD vers SSD, mais ça on n'y peut rien.

Début d'utilisation : je sens la carte mère qui chauffe terriblement, et les ventilos qui tardent à se mettre en route. Je lance une réparation des autorisations du SSD, le <d'une minute annoncé dure bien 5 minutes avec comme résultat une vingtaine de lignes de réparation, on se croirait revenus sous panther. Je relance 3 fois la réparation des autorisations, et la 3e fois, tout est revenu dans l'ordre, 2 lignes de réparation, température et ventilos normaux, ouf.

Je viens de placer dans la barre latérale du finder SSD les vidéos et photos du DD et ça marche.

Pour conclure, ça dépote pas mal et je dirais que c'est une bonne journée :king:

Demain je vire le système du DD pour faire de la place


----------



## toma1618 (22 Mars 2013)

Salut Jacques L,
Merci de ton retour et content que tout se soit bien déroulé pour toi


----------



## Jacques L (22 Mars 2013)

Quand même un souci que je n'arrivais pas à résoudre :mouais:

Voilà, j'ai supprimé le système du DD et il ne reste plus que des dossiers d'images dessus, mais ce ù$£$ de DD se comportait comme s'il était encore le dépositaire du Graal et me demandait de donner mon mot de passe pour tout, renommer, ajouter ou supprimer quelquechose, autant dire que ce n'est pas une sinécure :hein:

J'ai fait tout ce à quoi j'ai pensé, Cmd-I avec lecture et écriture partout, ça s'enregistre, mais quand je reviens dessus c'est comme avant, réparé le disque, un petit coup d'onyx, zappé la pram, et maintenant le problème a disparu après un redémarrage, alors je ne sais pas ce qui a fonctionné, mais maintenant c'est OK

Après plusieurs heures d'utilisation, je peux dire qu'il y a une très réelle amélioration de la fluidité, même si je ne retire pas tout le bénéfice qu'un SSD peut apporter en SATA III, c'est pourquoi je suis reconnaissant à la vendeuse de MacWay qui m'a recommandé de prendre le Samsung 840 de base, pas le Pro car mon Mac ne tirerait pas parti de la vitesse supérieure de transfert. En tout, pour 256 Go de plus en SSD, je m'en tire pour 224  avec la baie et le transport. J'aurais sans doute réussi à économiser 10-15% là dessus en fouillant un peu, mais j'ai préféré la sécurité et le conseil avec MacWay.


----------



## toma1618 (22 Mars 2013)

As-tu suivi ce tuto qui t'explique comment faire comprendre au système l'emplacement du dossier utilisateur ?


----------



## Jacques L (22 Mars 2013)

Non, je l'avais lu, mais en fait je ne me sens pas concerné, il date d'il y a 2 ans et ne prenait pas encore en compte l'arrivée de SSD assez gros à un prix raisonnable, ce qui fait que, pour moi, tout passe par le SSD, aucun besoin d'utiliser la petite maison du DD d'origine qui ne sert que de mémoire de masse.


----------



## Kara45 (16 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Un petit up du sujet pour vous demander vos conseils. 
Tout ça commence à bien me travailler et je pense que je vais sauter le pas d'ici peu de temps, cependant j'aime bien avoir toutes les données en mains avant de me lancer.

J'ai donc vu :

Pour le SSD : Ce SSD LA
Pour la baie : Cette baie ICI

Vous en pensez quoi ? ça me parait être pas trop mal pour pas trop cher.

Pour la partie logicielle : Le SSD étant vendu avec un adaptateur SATA - USB je compte brancher le SSD en USB puis faire une restauration d'une sauvegarde Time Machine.
Cela me permet de ne rien ouvrir à la bête et de pouvoir traiter toute la partie logicielle. 

=> On doit pouvoir tester si la restauration Time Mahcine marche non ? 
Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'en théorie je devrais être en mesure de booter sur le SSD en USB pour voir si ça fonctionne ?

=> Autre question : Vous parlez de "supprimer" l'OS de l'ancien HDD sans toucher aux données (musiques, vidéos, photos etc.). Comment vous faites ? 

Pour la partie mécanique : je suit les tutos mentionnés plein de fois au cours de la discussion.

A l'issue je modifie l'emplacement du dossier utilisateur pour le faire pointer vers l'ancien HDD et j'installe Trim enabler.

Par avance merci de vos conseils


----------



## toma1618 (16 Avril 2013)

Bonjour Kara45,

Pour ce qui est du materiel cela me paraît bien, pour le SSD j'ai pris le samsung 840 pro mais je pense que celui-ci doit être a peu près semblable mais certainement avec des performance moindre, en tout cas de ce que j'avais vu lors de mes recherches il avait de bon retours. Pour la baie c'est celle que j'ai pris et j'en suis très content, je n'ai pas eu de soucis lors du montage dans le macbook. Juste pour mettre le superdrive dans le boitier il faut forcer un peu mais à part ça nikel.

Pour ce qui est de la partie logiciel, pour ma part je n'ai jamais essayer donc je ne peux pas te dire si tu pourras booter sur ton SSD en USB. Je pense quand même que oui. Jette un oeil à la première page de cette conversation, jonson parle de son expérience concernant cette technique. 

Pour le test de la sauvegarde Time Machine, a ma connaissance il n'existe pas un moyen de tester, enfin le fait d'aller voir directement sur le disque lorsque tu fais "Entrer dans Time Machine" est pour moi déjà un test. En tout cas fais bien attention à ce que ta sauvegarde soit inférieur à la capacité du SSD que tu souhaite prendre. 

Pour supprimer l'ancien OS, j'ai mis les données sur un DD externe et j'ai formaté mon HDD, pour pouvoir repartir sur quelque chose de clean. Ensuite j'ai fait la manip' pour déplacer le fichier utilisateur. Mais le simple fait de supprimer le dossier "Système" supprime ton OS.

@+


----------



## Jacques L (16 Avril 2013)

J'ai fait la manip il n'y a pas longtemps, mais comme tu ne précises pas quel mac tu as, il est difficile d'être formel en ce qui concerne la baie. Si tu es décidé, téléphone donc chez MacWay comme je l'ai vu dans tes recherches et suis leurs conseils, ils sont vraiment top. Pour le SSD comme je suppose que tu vas le mettre en plus de ton DD tu vas te retrouver une fois la machine refermée avec les 2 disques dans la machine? ce que j'ai fait c'est 
-démarrage sur le "vieux" DD, 
-télécharger ML sur le SSD via App Store
-utiliser assistant de migration pour ramener tes fichiers sur le SSD, ce qui va te faire 2 systèmes complets et te permettre de tout tester avant de virer le système du DD pas la peine de prendre le kit de transfert préalable 

évidemment TM à jour et un clone juste avant


----------



## Kara45 (17 Avril 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> J'ai fait la manip il n'y a pas longtemps, mais comme tu ne précises pas quel mac tu as, il est difficile d'être formel en ce qui concerne la baie. Si tu es décidé, téléphone donc chez MacWay comme je l'ai vu dans tes recherches et suis leurs conseils, ils sont vraiment top. Pour le SSD comme je suppose que tu vas le mettre en plus de ton DD tu vas te retrouver une fois la machine refermée avec les 2 disques dans la machine? ce que j'ai fait c'est
> -démarrage sur le "vieux" DD,
> -télécharger ML sur le SSD via App Store
> -utiliser assistant de migration pour ramener tes fichiers sur le SSD, ce qui va te faire 2 systèmes complets et te permettre de tout tester avant de virer le système du DD pas la peine de prendre le kit de transfert préalable
> ...



J'ai un Mac Book Pro 13" de Juillet 2010 soit un Mid-2010.

Quand je fait la manip pour connaitre les informations systèmes sur la connectique, j'obtiens ça :
Fournisseur:	NVidia
Produit:	MCP89 AHCI
Vitesse de la liaison:	3 Gigabits
Vitesse de liaison négociée:	1,5 Gigabit
Description:	AHCI Version 1.30 Supported

Je suppose que c'est du SATA-II du coup. 

C'est pour cette raison que mon choix c'est porté vers le 840 "basique" qui est en SATA-III et qui donc exploitera le maximum de vitesse théorique (et non pas du SSD).
Un 840 Pro me paraissait superflu vis à vis du gain (qui est nul).

Effectivement je compte mettre mon "vieux" HDD à la place du superdrive et le SSD à la place du HDD. Soit une fois refermé 2 disques dans la machine.

Dans les manip' que tu me décris tu places bien le SSD à la place du HDD ?

Je piges pas pourquoi je devrais avoir besoin de télécharger Mountain Lion ?
On peux restaurer une sauvegarde Time Machine direct sur le SSD non ? Ce qui me semble plus rapide que de télécharger depuis l'app store. 
En plus en faisant une restauration Time Machine je me retrouve avec mon système à l'identique (ce que je souhaites !) alors qu'en téléchargeant depuis l'app store certes je me retrouve avec un système tout beau tout neuf mais pas à l'identique .
(j'ai des problématiques de certificats installés en faisant la restauration ils seront migrés en même temps alors qu'avec un système neuf je devrais les reinstaller).

En fait je pense que faire les manips suivantes devraient marcher :
*Brancher en USB le SSD (grâce au cable SATA-USB fourni avec le SSD)
*Brancher en USB le disque qui contient mes sauvegardes Time Machine
*Appuyer sur ALt (ou Alt+R) au boot
*Utiliser le recovery mod
*Restaurer une sauvegarde TM sur le SSD
*Rebooter sur le SSD pour vérifier si ça a fonctionner


----------



## Jacques L (17 Avril 2013)

C'est comme tu veux, je proposais d'importer un ML tout neuf et ensuite de passer par l'assistant de migration qui devrait te remettre tous tes réglages en place comme sur l'ancien 

Et oui j'ai bien mis le SSD à la place du HD sinon on n'a pas la connectique SATA


----------



## Kara45 (18 Avril 2013)

Il y a un dernier truc auquel je pensais.

De base les mac ont une fonction qui permet de parquer les têtes de lecture d'un HDD en cas de mouvement brusque. (capteur de mouvement brusque)

Lorsque l'on met qu'un SSD dans son mac, cette fonctionnalité ne sert plus à rien. On epux donc la désactiver.

Par contre, si on met le SSD à la place du HDD et le HDD à la place du superdrive, est-ce que le HDD continue de bénéficier des capteurs ? Si oui autant garder la fonction active. Si non alors autant la désactiver.

Pour les intéressés voici la manip' ICI


----------



## Kara45 (20 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Bon je viens de faire les manips cet aprem. 3H pour tout faire.
Voici mon retour d'expérience :
*Tout d'abord j'ai commandé sur Amazon : Moins cher + frais de port offert (en 24h en plus).
*SSD Samsung 840 250Go en kit complet.

1.Partie logicielle :
*J'ai commencé par brancher le SSD en USB à l'aide du cable fournit. Impeccable. Restauration d'une sauvegarde Time machine 1h30 de temps.
*Reeboot sur le SSD en USB (donc ça marche) pour vérifier le système. J'ai eu donc un aperçu de la vélocité de la bete.

2.Partie mécanique :
*Demontage de l'ancien HDD et du superdrive.
*Petit hick, je n'avais pas les tournevis TORX taille 6 pour enlever les vis du HDD. Halte au brico du coin.
*Montage de l'HDD dans la baie et réinstallation dans le mac. J'ai oublié de remettre la piece qui fixe le HDD à coté des connectiques. Je n'ai pas tout redémonté car ça tiens bien sans. je l'ai mis de côté pour une prochaine fois.
*Montage du SSD. 
*Fermeture du Mac.

3.Partie logicielle bis :
*Redémarrage en 40 secondes (contre 2min10 avant)
*Lors de la restauration de la sauvegarde Time Machine le SSD à pris le même nom de volume que le HDD ! il a donc fallut que je change les noms (pomme+I)
*Installation de Trime Enabler
*Modification de l'emplacement du dossier utilisateur
*Un ptit coup d'onyx pour les opérations de maintenance (autorisation etc...)
*Suppression de l'ancien système du HDD
*J'ai également désactivé les fonctions de mouvements brusques qui ne servent plus (puisque SSD) les manip sont décrites ICI.
*Sauvegarde Time Machine.

=> Bref pour le moment du pur plaisir. 
J'ai été bluffé par la simplicité des manipulations. J'ai fait un parallèle avec l'époque où je faisais ça sur PC (et windows) et où ça me prenais une journée (quand c'était pas un WE).

Je suis donc super content !


----------



## Jacques L (21 Avril 2013)

> J'ai également désactivé les fonctions de mouvements brusques qui ne servent plus (puisque SSD)


tu as pourtant toujours un DD à l'intérieur en plus du SSD


----------



## Locke (21 Avril 2013)

Kara45 a dit:


> ...*Redémarrage en 40 secondes (contre 2min10 avant)...



Avec un Crucial M4 de 256 Go, mon MBP 17" démarre en 11 secondes.


----------



## Kara45 (21 Avril 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> tu as pourtant toujours un DD à l'intérieur en plus du SSD



C'est exact mais je pense que les détecteurs de mouvements brusques ne fonctionnent que sur l'emplacement standard du HDD, or la le HDD est branché à l'emplacement du superdrive.

Je pense qu'il y a des capteurs gyroscopiques au niveau des attaches de l'emplacement du HDD d'origine.

Avant de mettre le ssd, lors d'un mouvement brusque j'entendais un ptit bruit qui me signifiait que les têtes de lecture étaient parqué.

Avant de désactiver la fonction (donc une fois le HDD à l'emplacement du superdrive), j'ai fait le test : pas de bruit. J'en ai déduis que cette fonctionnalité ne concerne que l'emplacement d'origine.



Locke a dit:


> Avec un Crucial M4 de 256 Go, mon MBP 17" démarre en 11 secondes.


C'est probable mais attention mon système n'est pas neuf donc probablement plus long. Ensuite le M4 n'est quasiment plus disponible vu que remplacer par le M500 et le M500 est plus cher que le Samsung 850 !!
Sans oublier la limitation du SATA II de mon mac book pro Mid 2010.


----------



## pharmakos (21 Avril 2013)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> J'aurais pu faire le truc avec le boîtier externe, mais j'avoue que je n'y ai même pas pensé ^^
> 
> Et oui, tu mets ton SSD, tu appuies sur alt R (je crois, revérifie quand même), là tu suis les instructions (je ne sais plus par coeur, mais c'était super clair).
> Mais comme j'ai dit, fais bien attention à ce que ta sauvegarde Time Machine ait une taille compatible avec ton nouveau SSD. J'avais un HD 750Go, une sauvegarde time machine avec 300Go dessus (musique, dessins photoshop, vidéos), je pensais que je pourrais sélectionner juste le système, et non. Comme mon SSD ne faisait que 256Go, j'ai été bonne pour télécharger Lion depuis le serveur (et c'était loooooong parce que j'ai une connexion toute pourrite).



Ben sur mon MacBook Pro 13" de 2009 (sataII) si je ne m'abuse j'ai mis mis un Crucial à la place du HDD (Crucial vend un kit de transfert avec es SDD) et un autre à la place du lecteur optique, que du bonheur!
Le core I7 de ma fille rame comme un "neuneu" à côté de mon vieux core 2 duo !


----------



## CaptainQ (22 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai réussi à installer un SSD à la place de mon superdrive puis j'ai installé OSX dessus. J'ai conservé mon HD interne après formatage pour le stockage de fichiers (musique, films, anciens projets). Tous fonctionne nickel, sauf lorsque je fais "save as" (dans photoshop par exemple)... là ça bloque, ya le ballon de plage qui apparait...  le temps que le disque dur démarre on dirait.  D'ailleurs lorsque je veux accéder à mon HD à partir du finder il y a aussi un long délais avant que les fichiers apparaissent...

y a-t-il une solution ?   
C'est bien le fun le gain de vitesse sur le SSD, mais en perdre à cause des accès au disque dur c'est un peu agaçant... 

merci


----------



## povpom (22 Avril 2013)

MacBook Alu late 2008, 4go RAM, HD 250gb, SSD 60gb en position superdrive. MountainLion sur SSD et "perso" déplacé sur HD



ness_Du_frat a dit:


> si tu mets ton SSD dans ton superdrive, ton mac va prendre du temps à sortir de sa veille car il va d'abord checker l'emplacement du dur [...] C'est l'affaire d'une dizaine de secondes, je crois.


J'ai effectivement 20 sec de lag AVANT la veille et A LA SORTIE de veille. Idem à l'extinction. Serait-ce la réponse ? J'ai ouïe dire l'an dernier sur le forum que c'était logiciel !

Sans rien toucher au soft, est-ce que je tenterais (est-ce possible) d'échanger purement les 2 disques ?

Mais, j'ai aussi lu précédemment que le HD sur le superdrive ne poserait pas de pb en terme d'accès SATA, mais que l'emplacement ne serait pas aussi propice à un système mécanique, lié aux VIBRATIONS.


----------



## Jacques L (22 Avril 2013)

Bienvenue aux deux derniers intervenants 

Effectivement, j'ai lu sur le forum et j'ai eu confirmation par MacWay par téléphone, c'est la bonne solution (pour moi, les autres font bien ce qu'ils veulent ), en mettant le SSD à l'emplacement original du HD on bénéficie d'une connectique Sata, alors que le superdrive est plus lent, c'est logique un accès DVD n'a pas besoin d'être super rapide. Comme vous pouvez le voir mon MBP est ancien mais j'ai un très net gain de performances.

Pour travailler sur photoshop, il aura automatiquement un délai d'attente si les enregistrements se font sur le HD, même si les 2 disques sont inversés, personnellement je travaillerais sur le SSD et je sauvegarderais sur le HD 

Question vibrations, je n'en avais pas avant et je n'en ai toujours pas après.


----------



## CaptainQ (22 Avril 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> Pour travailler sur photoshop, il aura automatiquement un délai d'attente si les enregistrements se font sur le HD



J'ai un délai d'attente même si j'enregistre sur le SSD, car photoshop cherche à loader le HD pareil dans la fenêtre d'enregistrement :/


----------



## Jacques L (22 Avril 2013)

essaie d'inverser les 2 disques et ton ordi prendra le SSD en priorité, alors que là c'est le HD qui est prioritaire


----------



## CaptainQ (23 Avril 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> essaie d'inverser les 2 disques et ton ordi prendra le SSD en priorité, alors que là c'est le HD qui est prioritaire



J'avais un peu peur à cause des vibrations sur le HD, mais je vais faire ça merci


----------



## izoong (26 Avril 2013)

Pour les utilisateurs de Photoshop, une remarque peut être idiote mais vous avez penser à changer de disque de travail dans les préférences du logiciel ? :rateau:


----------



## Jacques L (29 Septembre 2013)

Pour les utilisateurs d'un SSD Samsung 840, il serait judicieux d'aller regarder du côté de http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/p...olid-state-drive-samsung-840-pro-1217412.html en effet, le mien vient de rendre l'âme au bout de 6 mois et il semblerait bien que ce soit à cause de trim enableur :hein:


----------



## geneseb (30 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Existe-t-il un petit tuto pour ajouter ce SSD dans un Mac existant. C'est OK d'un point de vue mécanique, mais au niveau logiciel, comment séparer l'OS Mavericks (sur le SSD) et ses datas sur le second disque à plateaux ?
Merci pour vos clics avisés,
NB : Je cherche cette info pour Mavericks 10.9 svp
NB2 : http://communaute.crucial.com/t5/Di...56Go-sur-un-Macbook-pro-et-Mavericks/m-p/9327
Vous en pensez quoi ?
@Séb.


----------



## Jacques L (30 Novembre 2013)

Pour moi ce serait un problème matériel, les SSD sont finalement sujets à des pannes, (3 % de retours à 6 mois d'après MacWay) et ils préviennent rarement comme le font les DD par des bruits bizarres. En tout cas, on a dit beaucoup de choses sur Maverick, mais je n'ai rien vu de spécial concernant les SSD.

Sur un SSD de 256 tu as tout à fait la place d'avoir dessus, le système, les logiciels et la plupart des dossiers utilisés normalement et n'utiliser le DD que pour stocker les données utilisées de manière moins courantes, photos, vidéos...


----------



## jojostyle94 (28 Mai 2014)

Salut à tous!!
J'ai lu tous (pratiquement) vos posts.
Voilà, j'ai un macbook pro 15'' fin 2011, et je veux le booster!! 
Donc je pense partir sur: 
      - SSD Crucial : http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/macbook-pro-(15-inch,-late-2011)/CT4639850
      - La caddy : http://www.amazon.fr/Adaptateur-pour-MacBook-boitier-SuperDrive/dp/B005M234MM

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Aussi, je suis perdu au niveau du montage du SSD!!!!! SSD à la place du superdrive? ou HDD à la place du superdrive et le SSD à la place du HDD?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!!


----------



## toma1618 (28 Mai 2014)

Salut,

Pour le SSD j'ai pas test donc je peux pas trop me prononcer même si normalement avec crucial tu as pas à t'en faire. Pour le caddy j'avais acheter quelque chose dans le même genre sur MacWay donc ça me paraît ok.

Il faut que tu mettes le SSD à la place du HDD et tu met le HDD à la place du SuperDrive. Si mes souvenirs sont bon (que quelqu'un me corrige si je me trompe) si tu met le SSD à la place du Superdrive tu seras bridé au niveau du SATA donc tu pourras pas exploiter pleinement la vitesse de ton SSD. C'est un peu plus long mais franchement ça se fait assez bien. 
N'hésite pas à regarder des vidéos sur le net avant (et même pendant) le démontage pour bien voir comment c'est à l'intérieur et pas faire d'erreurs.


----------



## jojostyle94 (28 Mai 2014)

toma1618 a dit:


> Salut,
> Il faut que tu mettes le SSD à la place du HDD et tu met le HDD à la place du SuperDrive. Si mes souvenirs sont bon (que quelqu'un me corrige si je me trompe) si tu met le SSD à la place du Superdrive tu seras bridé au niveau du SATA donc tu pourras pas exploiter pleinement la vitesse de ton SSD. C'est un peu plus long mais franchement ça se fait assez bien.



J'ai lu plusieurs choses:
 - mettre le ssd a la place du hdd pour pouvoir bénéficier de la connexion sata III
 - laisser le hdd a son emplacement car il vibre et c'est donc mauvais de le mettre dans le caddy.

C'est vrai que c'est bête d'acheter un ssd sata III alors qu'il est branché en sata II...mais en même temps j'ai pas envi de péter mon hdd à cause du changement de place...

Hésitation...


----------



## toma1618 (28 Mai 2014)

Franchement j'étais comme toi (j'étais vraiment pas serein) mais j'ai mis le HDD à la place du SuperDrive et ça ne vibre pas (enfin j'ai pas ressenti de différences notables par rapport à avant).


----------



## Jacques L (29 Mai 2014)

Moi itou, le HDD est à la place du superdrive et pas un poil de vibration, à mon idée celui qui s'est plaint de vibration a oublié de serrer les vis;&#8239;

Une chose à savoir malgré tout, quand on installe le superdrive dans un boitier externe, il perd la capacité à enregistrer, c'est bridé par apple, il doit bien y avoir un moyen de contourner, mais comme je n'utilise pas le lecteur, je ne m'en suis jamais inquiété.&#8239;


----------



## jojostyle94 (29 Mai 2014)

Superbe vos réponses!

Bon bha c'est parti, c'est commandé.

Par contre je n'ai pas compris cette phrase " quand on installe le superdrive dans un boitier externe, il perd la capacité à enregistrer, c'est bridé par apple".


----------



## Jacques L (29 Mai 2014)

J'avais un lecteur optique d'installé dans mon Mac, j'ai fait la manip de changement vue plus haut, et quand j'ai demandé à MacWay un boitier pour l'installer en externe, ils m'ont répondu que je pourrai continuer à lire tout ce que je voudrais dessus mais que dorénavant de lecteur/enregistreur, il sera seulement lecteur.&#8239;


----------



## jojostyle94 (29 Mai 2014)

Quand tu dis "enregistreur" c'est "graveur"?


----------



## Jacques L (29 Mai 2014)

woui&#8239;


----------



## jojostyle94 (6 Juin 2014)

Bonjour!!

Après avoir fait la manipulation, j'ai quelques soucis...même un soucis assez relou!!!

J'ai installé mon SDD M500 Crucial 240Go à la place du Superdrive (car le superdrive est en SATA III). Voulant faire une clean install, j'ai sauvegardé toutes mes données importantes sur un DD externe. Je lance ma clé bootable maverick, je formate mon HDD et SSD interne via l'utilitaire de disque, et choisi d'installer Maverick sur mon SSD...c'est là que les problèmes commencent......

L'installation m'affiche "24min restantes", alors que 4h plus tard je suis à "18min restantes"...Après l'avoir laissé travailler toute la nuit, je me réveil avec espoir...Mais non...

L'installation me dit qu'elle n'a pas pu être complétée...voir l'image:
http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/249054photo2.jpg


Après avoir essayé 3 fois avec le même message, je choisi d'installer Maverick sur le HDD. Là, tout fonctionne au bout de 30minutes.
Le SSD est bien reconnu et vide, alors je teste de copier quelques images dessus, et là...un enfer, une simple image se copie en 10 secondes:
http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/445872Capturedcran20140606181131.png


Je pense donc inverser les disques HDD/SSD pour voir ce qu'il se passe..

Mais j'attend quelques réactions avant de me lancer!!

Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2014)

jojostyle94 a dit:


> ...Je pense donc inverser les disques HDD/SSD pour voir ce qu'il se passe...



Par défaut c'est ce qu'il faut faire.  Le SSD à la place du disque dur de base.


----------



## jojostyle94 (7 Juin 2014)

Enfin! Tout fonctionne! Et à une vitesse...!!!!! 6 secondes pour s'allumer contre 2min30 enregistré quelques jours avant!


----------



## meldesbois (2 Juillet 2014)

SAlut, à mon tour, je veux être sûre de ne faire aucune connerie, 

j'ai un imac alu 27" late 2009 qui a besoin d'un coup de jeune !
je veux donc y mettre ce SSD, http://www.macway.com/fr/product/29068/crucial-disque-25-ssd-mx100-256-go-sata-iii.html

mais je le visse comme ça, ou il lui faut un caddie pour tenir dans le logement de l'ancien HDD ? 

du coup le vieux DD je pense l'utiliser en externe, vu que quelqu'un dit plus haut que le superdrive ne fera plus sa fonction de graveur si je l'externalise... ??

qu'en est-il ?

 bisou !


----------



## jojostyle94 (2 Juillet 2014)

Salut!
J'ai pris le même SSD sur le site crucial.
J'en suis ravi jusqu'à maintenant.

Concernant l'installation tu n'as pas besoin de caddy si tu le met à la place du DD. Un DD et un SSD ont la même taille. Par contre si tu veux mettre DD ou SSD à la place du superdrive là tu aura besoin d'un caddy.

Ciao


----------



## Jacques L (2 Juillet 2014)

tout à fait, il suffit de récupérer sur le DD les bitoniaux et de les visser sur le SSD, pr contre c'est bien d'avoir les petits tournevis qui vont bien.&#8239;


----------



## meldesbois (3 Juillet 2014)

Ah super merci pour la confirmation ! 
je mettrai bien mon dd à la place du superdrive mais vais-je perdre des fonctions ??
sinon il faut que je le place dans un boitier externe relié par firewire... 
j'hésite... niveau accès aux donnes c peut-être mieux qu'il soit dans l'imac.... ?

la bise.


----------



## meldesbois (3 Juillet 2014)

et donc ce caddie ça irait hein pour mettre dans le superdrive ? 
(c cher !!)
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21...7-mm-support-disque-dur-ou-ssd-pour-imac.html

bécot :v


----------



## Jacques L (3 Juillet 2014)

ils précisent Mac Intel Core i3 / i5 / i7 à partir de fin 2009, si c'est le cas pas de problème. Si tu optes pour le lecteur optique externe, il y a une manip (que je ne connais pas mais qu'on doit pouvoir trouver sans trop de soucis) pour passer outre les limitations imposées par apple pour les lecteurs externes.
Ceci dit je n'ai eu besoin d'un lecteur optique 1 fois en 2 ans


----------



## meldesbois (4 Juillet 2014)

oui c vrai mais il m'arrive encore de devoir graver... je voudrais pas le regretter...
merci !


----------



## monombidon (17 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis à mon tour tenté de donner un coup de jeune à mon (très) vieux macbook pro unibody modèle octobre 2008.

J'ai repéré l'offre actuelle de Macway :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/28...ie-840-evo-250-go-boitier-et-optical-bay.html

Mais il y a un truc qui m'intrigue : le Samsung 840 pro est beaucoup plus cher que le 840 evo proposé dans le kit ci-dessus, et je ne parviens pas à comprendre pourquoi :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/29...-serie-850-pro-v-nand-3d-256-go-sata-iii.html

Les deux périphériques SATA de mon macbook pro sont référencés ainsi dans le rapport système :

Fournisseur*:	NVidia
  Produit*:	MCP79 AHCI
  Vitesse de la liaison*:	3 Gigabits
  Vitesse de liaison négociée*:	1,5 Gigabit
  Interconnexion physique*:	SATA
  Description*:	AHCI Version 1.20 Supported

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à éviter une bêtise ?
Merci beaucoup aux âmes compatissantes !


----------



## Sly54 (17 Septembre 2014)

Vu que tu es en SATA I, le moins cher (ou le plus fiable) suffira largement !


----------



## Jacques L (17 Septembre 2014)

C'est exactement ce que Macway m'avait répondu quand je leur avais posé la question, et même le 840 "pas pro" change tout&#8239;


----------



## monombidon (17 Septembre 2014)

Merci pour vos conseils !
Je me faisais aussi cette réflexion, mais je ne me sentais pas trop sûr de moi...

&#12354;&#12426;&#12364;&#12392;&#12358;&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;! (merci beaucoup, en japonais !)


----------



## nyco001 (8 Octobre 2014)

salut a tous,

a mon tour....
j'ai bien tout le matos pour faire les manip physiquement. mais je ne suis pas sûr sur les aspects "soft".
a date, je n'ai pas:
- de disque dur dispo pour faire une sauvegarde time machine
- de connecter SATA/USB pour brancher mon nouveau SSD en usb

question con...: si je mets physiquement mes deux disques durs (HHD a la place superdrive & SSD a la place du HDD) et que je branche et que je démarre, il se passe quoi? 
- ça démarre tout bon, via le HDD?
- ça démarre via autre?
- rien ne démarre..?

merci de votre éclairage


----------



## Sly54 (8 Octobre 2014)

Ca démarre probablement sur le disque indiqué dans les Préférences Système / démarrage.


----------



## Jacques L (9 Octobre 2014)

Du coup tu peux formater le SSD pour y installer un 10.9.5 tout neuf avant de récupérer tes données du HDD&#8239;


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2014)

nyco001 a dit:


> question con...: si je mets physiquement mes deux disques durs (HHD a la place superdrive & SSD a la place du HDD) et que je branche et que je démarre, il se passe quoi?


Il est également bien d'avoir un boitier externe dans lequel mettre le SSD, ou alors en utilisant ce type de connecteur.

L'intérêt est de pouvoir tester le SSD en externe.
On a vu dans pas mal de fils sur Macgé des soucis de nappe (nappe entre la carte mère et le dd), on peut le diagnostiquer assez facilement si on peut démarrer sur le SSD branché en externe.


----------



## nyco001 (9 Octobre 2014)

Jacques L a dit:


> Du coup tu peux formater le SSD pour y installer un 10.9.5 tout neuf avant de récupérer tes données du HDD&#8239;



Donc, puis je croire à ça:
1. je fais tous les changements "physiquement"
2. je démarre
3. le mac va démarrer en allant chercher le système sur le HDD
4. je formate le SSD et je réinstalle l'OS sur le SSD

ou, est-ce que le MAC va vouloir booter sur le SSD et me proposer un formatage & install sans regarder le HDD? un mac sait faire ça si je suis connecté a internet ou même sans connection?:mouais:


----------



## Jacques L (9 Octobre 2014)

Sly a raison, c'est la solution idéale, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que tu sois partant...


nyco001 a dit:


> Donc, puis je croire à ça:
> 1. je fais .../...ou, est-ce que le MAC va vouloir booter sur le SSD et me proposer un formatage & install sans regarder le HDD? un mac sait faire ça si je suis connecté a internet ou même sans connection?:mouais:


 sans connection c'est plus difficile&#8239; même si on peut faire sans.

En fait tu vas redémarrer sur le même disque que d'habitude, ce qui t'autorise à intervenir sur le SSD, donc te connecter à app store, tu télécharges Maverick, et quand arrive la question "où voulez-vous installer Maverick&#8239;?" tu réponds "sur le SSD", ensuite une fois tes transferts de fichiers faits, quand tu es satisfait de ta version SSD, tu changes de disque de démarrage dans les pref system.

Pour réussir la partie hard, il faut être seul et soigneux avec un pas-à-pas précis, vérifier que toutes les connections sont correctes et remonter sans esquinter quoi que ce soit, la partie soft, elle n'est vraiment pas difficile.

Mais perso, je ne tenterais pas sans un clone et/ou une sauvegarde TM, en principe tu ne risques rien, mais le trapèze volant sans filet, c'est pas pour moi.&#8239;:rateau:


----------



## nyco001 (9 Octobre 2014)

Quel est le risque dans l'affaire quand on dit de sauvegarder avant? perdre les datas sur le HDD?
J'ai pas lu sur le forum, mais ça arrive souvent que ça foire?


Si on parle de sauvegarde, que faut-il sauvegarder en priorité en dehors des films, musiques blablabla?


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2014)

nyco001 a dit:


> ...question con...: si je mets physiquement mes deux disques durs (HHD a la place superdrive & SSD a la place du HDD) et que je branche et que je démarre, il se passe quoi?
> - ça démarre tout bon, via le HDD?
> - ça démarre via autre?
> - rien ne démarre..?...



Dans ce cas de figure, même si le disque dur d'origine est en lieu et place du SuperDrive, au démarrage, comme le SSD n'a pas encore de système d'exploitation, c'est bien l'ancien disque dur qui sera pris en compte. Petite remarque, il y aura un temps de démarrage un peu plus long et qui est normal, vu que OS X cherche des infos sur les disques.

Démarrer de cette façon ne pose aucun problème et n'affecte aucune donnée dans le disque dur d'origine. Et en effet, après, tu peux, depuis l'ancien disque dur télécharger Mavericks et faire l'installation sur le SSD. Ne pas oublier avec Utilitaire de disque, de le partitionner/formater en Schéma de carte de partition*:	Tableau de partition GUID.

Pour éviter toute confusion, renomme ton SSD en Macintosh SSD. Une fois l'installation terminée, dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage sélectionne Macintosh SSD comme disque de démarrage et redémarre. A toi de voir ensuite au niveau des données/applications ce que tu souhaites faire.

Comme ton SSD est tout neuf, il serait sage de faire la réinstallation de toutes tes applications une par une. Ce sera bien mieux que de faire un clone avec des fichiers pas très propres.

Pour tes données, je laisse d'autres te fournir des informations.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2014)

nyco001 a dit:


> Quel est le risque dans l'affaire quand on dit de sauvegarder avant? perdre les datas sur le HDD?
> J'ai pas lu sur le forum, mais ça arrive souvent que ça foire?


Sauvegarder avant, c'est souvent quand on veut mettre à jour son disque.

Là, ça n'est pas ton cas, tu veux installer un nouveau disque. Donc pas de risque pour tes données (sauf panne de ton dd pile à ce moment là, ou bien si tu te trompes de disque à formater).

Par contre, la faiblesse de ce que tu comptes faire, c'est si une fois ton montage fait (dd à la place du super drive, SSD à la place du dd), le SSD n'est pas reconnu.

Tu seras dans l'embarras pour identifier le problème (problème de SSD ? de nappe ? de montage ?..)


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> ...Par contre, la faiblesse de ce que tu comptes faire, c'est si une fois ton montage fait (dd à la place du super drive, SSD à la place du dd), le SSD n'est pas reconnu...



Ah oui, c'est une possibilité qui peut arriver et difficile d'en connaître la cause réelle.


----------



## nyco001 (9 Octobre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sauvegarder avant, c'est souvent quand on veut mettre à jour son disque.
> 
> Là, ça n'est pas ton cas, tu veux installer un nouveau disque. Donc pas de risque pour tes données (sauf panne de ton dd pile à ce moment là, ou bien si tu te trompes de disque à formater).
> 
> ...



merci a tous pour les réponses, ça aide & éclaire !! la communauté MAC est bien sympa & dispo!

par contre, par rapport a ce que tu dis, Sly, en quoi d'avoir une sauvegarde Time Machine ou sur un DD externe, m'aiderait a mieux identifier le problème, si problème il y a, au démarrage?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2014)

nyco001 a dit:


> par contre, par rapport a ce que tu dis, Sly, en quoi d'avoir une sauvegarde Time Machine ou sur un DD externe, m'aiderait a mieux identifier le problème, si problème il y a, au démarrage?


En rien 

Si tu as un souci, il faudra tester ton SSD branché en externe, d'où l'intérêt du boitier ou de l'adaptateur dont je te parlais quelques posts plus haut.

Toutefois, tu peux toujours attendre et voir si le problème se présente : si oui, tu sauras quoi faire.


----------



## nyco001 (9 Octobre 2014)

Merciii !!! c'est (ça semble...) clair !

j'ai pas encore reçu mes 16Go de RAM, mais j'imagine que vous conseillez de faire l'étape "changement disques durs" en séparé de l'étape "changement RAM" au cas où y aurait un souci....?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2014)

C'est effectivement l'idéal


----------



## nyco001 (9 Octobre 2014)

alors.....

et bah, j'ai merdé.......... j'ai li'mpression d'avoir abimé la tete de vis de la visse la plus a l'intérieur du mac, les deux vis qu'il faut enlever pour enlever le superdrive.... j'avais bien un tournevis cruciforme PH00, et la vis est bien abimée, et le tournevis tourne en rond.....:mouais:

j'ai mis mes barrettes de RAM, ça marche, mais je suis dans la mouise..... j'ai vu quelques sujets et a priori, c'est pas la 1e fois que ça arrive, mais j'ai pas vu une solution / une préco: est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a une solution qui marche?
quand je regarde le guide ifixit, c'est bien l'une des deux vis de l'étape 8 qui marche pas et y a 22 commentaires en anglais de gens comme moi 

c'est la vis orange sur ce schéma:
https://d3nevzfk7ii3be.cloudfront.net/igi/yILuc15KUC2TLdLi.huge

elle est décrite comme: "One 3.9 mm Phillips screw"

merci de votre aide...


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2014)

Tu peux le lien de chez iFixit, car je ne trouve pas le tutoriel avec les informations que tu as donné pour ton modèle.


----------



## nyco001 (10 Octobre 2014)

https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook+Pro+15-Inch+Unibody+Mid+2012+Optical+Drive+Replacement/10771


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2014)

Ok, je pouvais toujours chercher car tu indiquais un modèle 2008.

Sinon, cette vis est freinée avec du frein filet de couleur bleue. Pour mémoire, lorsqu'il y a des pièces en aluminium_ (c'est le cas)_, toutes les vis seront enduites de frein filet. Quand on le sait, on pèse plus fort sur le dessus du tournevis pour ne pas abimer la tête.

Je ne sais pas dans quel état est la tête de vis, mais je te conseillerais de voir avec une loupe si une tête de tournevis légèrement plus grande serait suffisant pour faire le déblocage en pensant à peser plus fort sur le dessus du tournevis.


----------



## nyco001 (10 Octobre 2014)

elle est finalement bien abimée....
jsuis deg, j'y allais tranquille et finalement en deux coups de tournevis, elle a été abimée.... toutes les autres: 0 souci.....

en lisant les différents posts, j'ai l'impression que :
1. Apple ne pourra rien pour moi?? (leurs techniciens? ont-ils une méthode particulière, des outils spécifiques?)
=> j'avais acheté le mac sur le refurb y a un an~: si je suis toujours dans les 1an de garantie, je peux tenter quelque chose, ou ils me bouleront?

2. la meilleure méthode resterait de refaire un pas de vis plat? et essayer de la sortir avec tournevis plat?

3. la back-up méthode est de perce un trou dans la vis pour la casser?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h14 ----------

En fait, je viens de voir que je l'avais acheté le 27 ou 28/10/2013 sur le refurb.... donc nous sommes toujours dans la garantie théorique...

est-ce qu'il y a une piste a jouer via la garantie ou je me ferai bouler dans tous les cas?


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2014)

Ce n'est pas forcément foutu.

Difficile sans photos d'expliquer, mais je tenterais avec une tête de tournevis à tête plate légèrement plus petite de faire le déblocage. Du frein filet, ce n'est pourtant pas très résistant., c'est pour éviter un desserrement du à des vibrations.

1) un technicien Apple n'a pas d'outils spéciaux, il pratique comme je le mentionne un peu plus haut, avec une pression plus forte sur le dessus du tournevis sur toutes les vis qui sont fixées sur la coque en aluminium.

2) ton teme est inexact. On refait un pas de vis avec un taraud et dans ton cas, surement pas.

3) opération délicate, car en perçant on produit de la limaille de fer. Il faut vraiment que la tête soit vraiment en sale point pour en arriver là.

Apple ne prendra jamais en charge ce type de détérioration interne, en Apple Store on te fera surement payer.


----------



## nyco001 (10 Octobre 2014)

[url=http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=174745visfoiree.jpg]
	
[/URL]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h09 ----------

désolé, j'arrive pas a mettre un lien au lieu de l'image....

verdict?


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2014)

Ce topic (retirer une vis flinguée sur un MBP) pourrait t'intéresser fortement


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2014)

Ouch, vu l'état regarde le lien de *Sly54*.

Gentiment dit, tu n'y es pas allé de main morte.  Ou alors, tu n'es pas bidouilleur dans l'âme ?


----------



## nyco001 (10 Octobre 2014)

jétais tombé dessus hier en creusant ...

si tu me mets le lien, c'est que:
1. aucune autre solution ne marche réellement?
2. quand tu vois ma photo, il ne me reste que cette solution?


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2014)

Moi, je sais ce que je ferais sans avoir à percer, mais expliquer est une chose et ne pas voir une autre.

Je m'explique, je sacrifierais un tournevis à tête plate qui ferait la largeur exacte du trou _(qui était une croix à la base)_, et je mettrais un coup de marteau sur ce tournevis de manière à faire une empreinte.

Le coup de marteau fera 2 choses, s'il a été suffisant fort _(pas comme un bourrin)_, il aura pour effet de dénaturer un peu le frein filet, on peut commencer à dévisser, et là encore ne pas oublier de faire une bonne pression verticale sur le tournevis.

Petite remarque, pas avec un tournevis dont le manche est en plastique, mais un tournevis d'horloger métallique.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2014)

nyco001 a dit:


> si tu me mets le lien, c'est que:
> 1. aucune autre solution ne marche réellement?
> 2. quand tu vois ma photo, il ne me reste que cette solution?


C'était juste pour que tu aies une option supplémentaire (ne sachant pas que tu avais déjà vu le topic par ailleurs).


----------



## nyco001 (8 Novembre 2014)

salut a tous!
me revoilà !!!! 

et bah, où j'en suis? j'ai attendu d'être avec mon père bricoleur (un vrai lui...) ... Il a essayé pour l'honneur de devisser mais evidemment, ça n'a pas plus marché... avant de se resoudre a defoncer le pas de vis, il a tenté de faire une empreinte droite pour essayer de devisser avec un tournevis droit. Il a donc commencer un faire une marque avec un foret de 1mm d'un coté. et rebelotte sur le 2e côté mais.... la vis s'est desserrée pendant l'opération !! 

donc, pour les nuls comme moi, faut savoir que y a de l'espoir et l'enjeu est donc de passer cette étape de 'frein-filet bleu'

bon, en fait maintenant je reprends les questions donc !!!:rateau:
mon mac s'est rallumé via mon HDD et il me dit que mon SSD n'est pas reconnu, normal....

est-ce que les experts peuvent me dire les étapes que j'ai a faire?
- formatage? vous conseillez de partitionner ou pas (j'ai 500Go)
- install?
- un coup de trim enabler?
- pour les logiciels, comment je les passe sur l'autre disque?

ou je fais une image?

merci de votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (8 Novembre 2014)

nyco001 a dit:


> - formatage? vous conseillez de partitionner ou pas (j'ai 500Go)


pour savoir comment le formater pour MacOS, bien lire (et appliquer ) cette Technote : installer OS X sur un volume externe





nyco001 a dit:


> - install?


Soit tu as déjà un dd et tu peux faire un clone. Solution la plus rapide (car OS + applications + données : tu retrouves tout à l'identique de ton dd) mais non exempte de risques (si tu as un OS un peu foireux, tu le dupliques sur ton SSD).

Autrement installation à neuf.





nyco001 a dit:


> - un coup de trim enabler?
> - pour les logiciels, comment je les passe sur l'autre disque?



Tril enabler : oui, mais attention si tu es sous Yosemite (Redémarrage impossible sous Yosemite à cause de Trim Enabler

Trim Enabler et OS X Yosemite

TRIM sur Yosemite : tout ce qu'il faut savoir)

Pour installer tes softs, soit le clone, soit tu réinstalles à la main.


----------



## nyco001 (8 Novembre 2014)

merci
je suis toujours sous Mountain Lion a priori (?) (OSX 10.9.5)
pour faire une copie, j'ai soit le logiciel carbon copy cloner ou soit passer par du time machine?
un avantage a l'un ou l'autre?

a priori, en regardant sur le forum: je clone, je formate mon HDD et je retransfère dessus mes films, blablabla..., correct?

j'ai pas vu de grand avantage a Yosemite et j'avais entendu parlé des problèmes de trim dessus.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Novembre 2014)

nyco001 a dit:


> je suis toujours sous Mountain Lion a priori (?) (OSX 10.9.5).


10.9.x = Mavericks
(Mountai Lion, c'est 10.8.x)






nyco001 a dit:


> pour faire une copie, j'ai soit le logiciel carbon copy cloner ou soit passer par du time machine?
> un avantage a l'un ou l'autre?


Les deux sont complémentaires.
mais avantage à mon avis au clone pour cloner  un dd sur un SSD.





nyco001 a dit:


> a priori, en regardant sur le forum: je clone, je formate mon HDD et je retransfère dessus mes films, blablabla..., correct?


Explique bien ce que tu veux faire pour qu'on puisse te dire si on est OK (ou pas)





nyco001 a dit:


> j'ai pas vu de grand avantage a Yosemite et j'avais entendu parlé des problèmes de trim dessus.


Je suis OK avec toi, sauf si tu as besoin de certaines spécificités de Yo (HandOff, Continuity, etc. - trucs faisant intervenir un iBidule et ton ordi).


----------



## nyco001 (9 Novembre 2014)

salut, 

alors, à date, j'ai installé CCC puis j'ai cloné le contenu de mon HDD sur le SSD.

a priori, ensuite, je souhaite voir mon SSD pour démarrage & applications et utiliser mon HDD pour sauvegarder jeux, films, séries et photos. Pour la musique, j'imaginerais la garder sur le SSD pour aider itunes, mais pas sûr?

j'ai indiqué dans les préférences système que mon SSD etait mon disque de démarrage. =>cela veut dire aussi que toutes les applications se lancent depuis ce disque, correct?


donc, j'imaginais maintenant formater a blanc mon HDD et tout effacer. Correct ou j'ai oublié une étape?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Novembre 2014)

nyco001 a dit:


> alors, à date, j'ai installé CCC puis j'ai cloné le contenu de mon HDD sur le SSD.


OK. Tu as déjà testé le clone en redémarrant sur ton SSD et vérifié que tout était OK sur le SSD ? 
(applications ? mails ? )




nyco001 a dit:


> j'ai indiqué dans les préférences système que mon SSD etait mon disque de démarrage. =>cela veut dire aussi que toutes les applications se lancent depuis ce disque, correct?


Oui dans ton cas.

Mais l'application se lance de puis le disque sur lequel elle est installée. Donc rien ne t'empêche d'installer l'application A sur ton dd externe, de démarrer sur ton SSD et de lancer l'application A.




nyco001 a dit:


> donc, j'imaginais maintenant formater a blanc mon HDD et tout effacer. Correct ou j'ai oublié une étape?


L'étape supra indiquée en début de ce post 

Mais tu n'auras donc plus de sauvegardes du tout ? 

Enfin, pour info

iTunes pour Mac : déplacer votre dossier iTunes Media
iPhoto '11: Déplacer votre bibliothèque iPhoto vers un nouvel emplacement
iMovie '11: Copie ou déplacement d'un projet vers un disque dur externe


----------



## nyco001 (11 Novembre 2014)

salut, 

oui, je suis bien sous mavericks
non, a date, je ne fonctionnais pas avec une sauvegarde Time Machine, mais j'imagine que je devrais...
oui, tout semble démarrer correctement via le SSD

question: j'ai bien indiqué le SSD comme disque de démarrage. Quand je clique sur le finder et que je copie des photos sur le dossier "images", est-ce que le MAC copie les photos sur le SSD ou sur le HDD? quand j'ouvre les deux disques, il m'ouvre le meme finder...:mouais:
mon SSD contient désormais plus de data (463Go) que le HDD (457Go), donc j'aurais tendance à dire que tout fonctionne via le SSD, mais comment puis je être sûr?

en gros, j'hésite a passer à l'étape d'effacer le HDD....


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2014)

Pour savoir ou sont les documents (surtout dans le cas d'un clone), n'utilise pas la barre de gauche des fenêtres du Finder.

Passe par le Finder et l'icône des dd (SSD) sur le bureau.
Donc tu doubles cliques sur ton SSD et si tu es en vue par icône, tu doubles cliques sur les dossiers de la fenêtre. Comme ça tu es sûr d'être dans ton SSD.

Un moyen simple de le savoir, c'est un cmd clic sur le nom d'une fenêtre dans le Finder. N'importe laquelle : ça te déroule l'arborescence et te permet de savoir avec certitude si ce que tu vois est dans ton SSD ou bien dans ton dd.


----------



## nyco001 (16 Novembre 2014)

merci a tous! tout a bien marché ! install physique, carbon copy cloner.....
je suis en train de me faire un DD ext pour sauvegarder time machine!

une dernière question sur le superdrive que j'ai mis dans un boitier externe: est-ce qu'il pourra graver ou est-il condamner a être un lecteur DVD uniquement?

merci


----------



## Sly54 (16 Novembre 2014)

doit pouvoir graver sans problème.


----------



## Jacques L (16 Novembre 2014)

pas sûr du tout, j'ai lu quelque part qu'il y avait un bridage et qu'il fallait entrer une ligne de commande pour passer outre, mais je suis bien incapable de retrouver où j'ai lu ça&#8239;


----------



## Locke (17 Novembre 2014)

Ce n'est pas un bridage, mais une incompatibilité avec certains modèles, et oui il y a bien un sujet et une solution donnée par notre ami macomaniac, mais je n'ai pas retrouvé son message. 

Edit : je viens de retrouver ce message... http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...rive-externe-ts-mac-1230687.html#post12600141


----------



## Budmysol (30 Novembre 2014)

Salut à tous,
J'ai commander il y a quelques jours un ssd ainsi qu'un caddy pour remplacer mon superdrive.
Je reçois demain si tout va bien 

J'aurais deux trois questions quant à la mise en place du ssd (niveau logiciel).
Tout d'abord je précise que je souhaite installer le système et les applications sur le ssd et le dd actuel servira seulement de stockage de masse (installation somme toute classique).

Pour le hardware il suffit de suivre les prérogatives et ainsi tout devrait bien se passer pour moi.

Cependant, côté logiciel je préfère m'assurer de certains points 

Tout d'abord je voulais une installation nouvelle de Yosemite sûr le ssd et ainsi avoir un système propre. Pour cela, je viens de lancer le téléchargement de Yosemite.
Est-ce que je vais pouvoir formater le ssd en USB et ensuite y installer Yosemite toujours en USB ? Enfin, puis-je booter sur le ssd en usb pour vérifier que tout marche bien?

Ensuite en imaginant que l'étape précédente soit réalisable et que ça fonctionne,  après avoir monter le ssd dans le mac, je redémarre le mac en bootant sur le ssd et je suis ce tuto : http://www.macg.co/2011/05/pas-à-pa...isateur-de-mac-os-x-sur-un-autre-disque-57629 ?

Concrètement en faisant ça, je rapatrie mes réglages etc ? Par la suite je peux formater le hdd et avoir un système clean ?
J'ai du mal à cerner l'étape ou j'ai deux systèmes sur deux disques pour ensuite faire un seul système sur ssd...

Si vous pouviez m'éclairer, excusez moi si le sujet à déjà été aborder mais c'est aussi et surtout pour être sur de pas tuer mon système :rateau:

Merci


----------



## Jacques L (1 Décembre 2014)

Même moi j'y suis arrivé, alors, c'est dire...&#8239;

Je me suis épargné l'étape avec le SSD en externe, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne pourrais pas faire tout ce que tu envisages comme formatage etc. Tu installes l'OS sur le SSD, puis toutes tes applis avec leurs mise à jour et ensuite tu rapatries tes réglages manuellement ou par l'assistant, à toi de voir. A ce moment tu as 2 systèmes sur 2 disques différents, et tu démarre sur celui que tu veux (préférences system ou touche alt) quand tu es content de toi tu vires l'ancien system du DD, c'est aussi simple que ça.&#8239;

Un seul conseil, quand tu ouvres la bête, pas de chien, de chat, de môme ou de téléphone dans les parages&#8239;


----------



## Budmysol (1 Décembre 2014)

Transformation faite. Le ssd est installé à la place du superdrive, sans soucis, vitesse de liaison négociée = 6Gbit/s

OS X installé en USB (2) en 15min. Tout fonctionnait très bien donc j'ai monter le ssd juste après.

Maintenant, j'ai deux systèmes sur les deux disques, j'ai voulu faire la manip pour rapatrier mes réglages mais ça n'a pas rapatrié grand chose... :rateau: Du coup j'ai un OS X brut et sans la moindre donnée de mon ancien OS.

J'ai suivi le tuto, sauf que je n'ai pas les autorisations pour aller chercher le dossier User de mon ancien système... Je ne sais pas trop ou changer ça ?

De plus, j'aimerais formater mon hdd, donc est ce que je peux copier coller mon ancien dossier User dans mon ssd à la place du "nouveau dossier" ? (Si ça ne risque rien).
Tout pourrait-être possible que si j'ai l'autorisation, évidemment :hein:

Merci


----------



## Jacques L (1 Décembre 2014)

Visiblement il y a eu un soucis avec l'assistant de migration, mais même quand tu as installé Yose sur le SSD, à un moment il t'a demandé si tu voulais récupérer tes données quelque part, non?

Dans un cas comme ça je ne me prendrais pas la tête à savoir le pourquoi du comment, puisque le SSD est sans données, je re-téléchargerais directement dessus l'OS depuis l'appstore et je réinstallerais&#8239;


----------



## Budmysol (2 Décembre 2014)

Finalement après un redémarrage j'ai réussi à utiliser le dossier user présent sur mon hdd et j'ai ainsi retrouvé mon bureau, réglages etc. 
J'ai donc laisser tous les dossiers vidéo/musique/document sur le hdd et les applis sur le ssd.

Maintenant je pense pouvoir supprimer le système OS X du hdd, est-ce le cas ?
J'ai une chose qui me plait pas, le hdd tourne sans cesse, est-ce à cause du fait qu'OS X se sert de mon dossier User présent sur le hdd ?
Si c'est le cas, quels sont les dossiers que je dois copier dans mon ssd ? (Si je copie tout le dossier utilisateur, toutes les données sont transférées y compris les vidéo etc. hors c'est pas le but).
Excusez le nombre de questions... :rose:

Sinon très content du changement, globalement tout est plus réactif et de loin


----------



## Jacques L (2 Décembre 2014)

C'est bien pour ça qu'il y a l'assistant de migration,&#8239; il fonctionne normalement aussi bien depuis le HD vers le SSD en export, que dans le sens contraire, ça dépend uniquement de quel système est actif à ce moment là.

Le HD étant le disque actif comme c'est le cas actuellement si j'ai bien compris (et c'est donc normal qu'il tourne continuellement) il suffit d'aller dans les préférences système et de choisir le SSD comme disque de démarrage pour basculer de l'un sur l'autre.

Sinon pour faire une clean install, il est souhaitable d'installer toutes les applis sur le SSD, faire les mise à jour nécessaires, de récupérer les marque pages du navigateur et le carnet d'adresse à partir de la fonction exporter, de re-créer les identifiants mail, bref, essayer de n'importer de l'ancien système aucun élément éventuellement corrompu.

Après avoir testé l'utilisation à partir du SSD pendant un certain temps, alors seulement tu pourras envisager de supprimer le système du HD, ce n'est vraiment pas une priorité, tu ne le fais que quand tu es sûr que tu as tout récupéré et que tout fonctionne bien.&#8239;


----------



## Budmysol (3 Décembre 2014)

Non non je démarre bien sur le ssd. 
Mais c'est bon j'ai tout bien fait, tout le système est sur le ssd, j'ai récupéré mes anciennes données de compte etc et tout installé sur le ssd. Soit 27Go sur le ssd.
J'ai donc formater ma vieille partition "Macintosh HD" et me voilà avec une bécane qui roule parfaitement droite 

Enfin presque, le seul soucis que j'ai c'est que le dd classique tourne continuellement, si dans le finder je l'éjecte il arrête bien évidemment de tourner et ça ne pose aucun problème au fonctionnement, cependant il devient invisible et je dois aller le chercher via l'utilitaire de disque.

J'aimerais trouver le moyen de le faire tourner uniquement lorsque je consulte un fichier qui est stocker dessus, sinon je fais fondre la batterie pour rien... Mais je n'ai aucune idée de comment faire :rateau:

Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?


----------



## Jacques L (3 Décembre 2014)

Désolé, mais là je n'ai aucune idée sur la question, tu devrais peut-être créer une discussion à ce propos&#8239;?


----------



## Freitag (11 Décembre 2014)

La seule solution est de virer je HDD si la taille de ton SSD te suffit.
Et tu mets ton HDD Dans un boîtiers externe.


----------



## jojostyle94 (12 Décembre 2014)

Personnellement ça fait un an que mon macbook pro tourne de cette façon. J'ejecte mon DD dés que j'en n'ai pas besoin. Mais c'est vrai que c'est assez chiant..
Je reflechie à l'enlever définitivement et le mettre dans un boitier externe...je pense que c'est la meilleur solution ayant un sdd de 240G qui me suffit.


----------



## Drum (18 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir a toutes et à tous ,

J'ai compté sur ce forum pour modifier un Mac Pro et les conseils qui m'ont été donné était super et je remercie encore cette formidable communauté de Macgénération qui m'a éviter de faire les mauvais choix

J'ai besoin de rajouter un caddy sur mon MacBook Pro mid 2012 (petit challenge personnel) mais je me pose juste 2 questions dont une a été plus ou moins répondu .

Je mets mon SSD en disque dur principal (déjà acheté et monté Samsung 850 Pro qui tourne très bien juste le Trim Enabler qui fait des siennes quand on tente un recovery ....).

La question se porte maintenant sur le stockage maximum du DD que je vais mettre dans la baie du super drive  .

Je compte prendre ce produit : 

http://www.amazon.fr/adaptateur-Mac...eywords=caddy+macbook+pro+2012#productDetails

(pour faire cadeau du lecteur cd à ma conjointe j'ai déja ce qu'il faut en lecteur externe pour la petite histoire.)

Après en ce qui concerne le disque dur je compte prendre un HGST TravelStar 7k1000 1 To,

Voila en ce qui concerne la manip ca à l'air assez simple en respectant les conseils cité plus haut pas de chien chat mome ou bruit dans tout genre 

Après j'espère faire les bons choix mais j'aurais voulu l'avis de personne qui ont déjà fait surtout pour des disques de plus de 750 go ... (après c'est vrai que si "au pire" j'ai pas le choix je prendrais 750 go ... et un MacbookPRo mid 2012.

Merci à toutes et à tous et joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année !!


----------



## Jacques L (18 Décembre 2014)

A ma connaissance, pas de problème avec la capacité maxi du DD, quant à la baie et au boitier ça me semble aller très bien, ils fournissent même les mini outils, c'est une bonne idée, il a fallu pour moi les acheter à part.&#8239;


----------



## Drum (18 Décembre 2014)

Bon ben si t'es sur ^^ on va pouvoir foncer je vais voir si jamais y'a pas d'autres avis et j'attend la réponse sur amazon pour la capacité mais bon membre d'élite tu es , digne de confiance tu mérites d'être ^^


----------



## Drum (18 Décembre 2014)

Apparement il y'a des problèmes au delà de 750 go avec l'adaptateur que j'ai choisi ? des personnes qui ont réussi avec des DD de 1To en 2,5 sans problème avec un MacbookPro Mid 2012 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h53 ----------

La question est maintenant si j'inverse et que je mets le SSD dans le caddy , je ne pense pas qu'il y est une limite au niveau du disque dur et en meme temps il faut que je sois sur d'avoir du Sata III pour mon Samsung 850 Pro en le placant dans la baie optique sachant que l'Os est déja installer sur le SSD ... Quelqu'un ???


----------



## Locke (18 Décembre 2014)

Drum a dit:


> ...La question est maintenant si j'inverse et que je mets le SSD dans le caddy , je ne pense pas qu'il y est une limite au niveau du disque dur et en meme temps il faut que je sois sur d'avoir du Sata III pour mon Samsung 850 Pro en le placant dans la baie optique sachant que l'Os est déja installer sur le SSD ... Quelqu'un ???...



Non, le port SATA de tout SuperDrive est limité en SATA I, le plus bas débit, soit 1,5 GigaBits en liaison négociée. Tu seras très loin des 6 GigaBits.


----------



## Jacques L (18 Décembre 2014)

pour le SSD dans la baie optique oublie, c'est du SATA bas débit. Pour la capacité du DD téléphone chez MacWay, ils te renseigneront (même si tu n'achètes pas chez eux).


----------



## Drum (19 Décembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup je vous tiens au courant  

Passez de bonne fêtes de fin d'année


----------



## El bandido (3 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de poster à la suite sur ce topic après l'avoir parcouru longuement ainsi que quelques autres sujets de ce forum.
Je m’apprête à redonner un petit coup de fouet à mon MBP mid 2012 via l'installation d'un SSD Crucial MX300 de 275go que je vais 
mettre à la place de mon HDD de base et ensuite mettre le HDD à la place de mon Superdrive (le caddy doit arriver aujourd'hui).
Merci beaucoup à toutes les personnes qui ont contribuées à ce topic car c'est une vraie mine d'info ! 
J'ai tout d'abord appris qu'il fallait installer le SSD à la place du HDD pour exploiter toute sa vitesse alors que mes amis qui ont déjà réalisé cette opération ont mis leur SDD à la place du Superdrive... Et j'allais en faire de même si je ne m'étais pas renseigné. 

En tout cas me voilà prêt à ouvrir mon MBP mais j'ai quelques questions en suspens dont je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse ou alors pas saisis les réponses déjà données ici même.
J'ai environ 400go de données sur mon HDD et je souhaite faire une clean install sur le SDD. Je vais faire une sauvegarde TimeMachine avant d'ouvrir le mac mais je me demandais pour la suite comment procéder. 
J'ai bien lu qu'il fallait que je mette Sierra sur une clé USB afin de l'installer sur le SSD mais en ce qui concerne ce que je dois faire sur mon HDD j'aurai besoin d'un peu d'aide...
Dois-je formater le HDD pour supprimer l'OS et ne pas avoir de double systeme d'exploitation ? Ou existe t-il un autre moyen que de formater ? 
Y-a-t-il d'autres choses que je dois ajouter à ma "to do list" une fois l'installation du SSD et l'échange avec le Superdrive effectué ?

D'avance merci !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Novembre 2016)

El bandido a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je me permets de poster à la suite sur ce topic après l'avoir parcouru longuement ainsi que quelques autres sujets de ce forum.
> Je m’apprête à redonner un petit coup de fouet à mon MBP mid 2012 via l'installation d'un SSD Crucial MX300 de 275go que je vais
> ...


Salut.

Tout d'abord félicitation. Tu vas voir la différence.
Ensuite que tu mettes ton SSD dans le caddie ou à la place du HDD pas d'importances. Ce sont 2 interfaces SATA à 6 Gbps.

La sauvegarde TM ou clone CCC c'est bien, mais comme tu as déjà un HDD ce n'est pas vraiment indispensable.
Ensuite pour installer Sierra sur le SSD plusieurs solutions, mais la plus simple est de démarrer sur le HDD, télécharger Sierra, même s'il est déjà installé, puis de lancer l'install sur le SSD après l'avoir formaté avec l'utilitaire de disques.

Enfin quand tout fonctionnera sur le SSD et que tes données seront sauvées, tu pourras reformater ton HDD afin de profiter de tout l'espace disque.


PS : J'oubliais. Après l'install du SSD il faut activer la fonction Trim afin de préserver les performance de ton ssd :
Dans le terminal :
*sudo trimforce enable*
 Puis entrer le mot de passe admin qui ne s'affiche pas puis taper Y
puis le Mac reboote et c'est ok.


----------



## El bandido (3 Novembre 2016)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide. 



jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ensuite que tu mettes ton SSD dans le caddie ou à la place du HDD pas d'importances. Ce sont 2 interfaces SATA à 6 Gbps.


Ah ! Je suis perdu alors, toutes les personnes qui ont commenté ce sujet disaient de mettre le SSD à la place du HDD pour une question de bridage au niveau du Superdrive en SATA II. 
C'est une question de MBP ? Il me semble que l'auteur du sujet a le même mac que moi (mi-2012). 
J'ai bien noté sinon tout ce que tu as dis, j'avais lu des choses sur la fonction TRIM mais je n'avais pas tout saisi non plus sur ce point.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Novembre 2016)

Si tu as un doute télécharge Mactracker depuis l'apple store et vérifies :

_*Hard Drive Interface* 6.0 Gbps Serial ATA (SATA) 
*Optical Drive Interface* 6.0 Gbps Serial ATA (SATA) _


----------



## Alino06 (3 Novembre 2016)

Il y aussi la possibilité de créer un fusion drive assez facilement  (et ça fonctionne plutôt bien)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Novembre 2016)

Alino06 a dit:


> Il y aussi la possibilité de créer un fusion drive assez facilement  (et ça fonctionne plutôt bien)


Perso je le conseillerai pas. Si problème, tout est perdu.
Avec un SSD 275 Go, il y a de la place.


----------



## Alino06 (3 Novembre 2016)

Oui comme si tu n'avais qu'un seul disque (principe du FD), il faut de toute manière, on le répète jamais assez mais toujours avoir une sauvegarde de ses données ailleurs que sur sa machine


----------



## El bandido (3 Novembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Si tu as un doute télécharge Mactracker depuis l'apple store et vérifies :
> 
> _*Hard Drive Interface* 6.0 Gbps Serial ATA (SATA)
> *Optical Drive Interface* 6.0 Gbps Serial ATA (SATA) _



Je viens de vérifier et j'ai bien les caractéristiques que tu as écris


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Novembre 2016)

El bandido a dit:


> Je viens de vérifier et j'ai bien les caractéristiques que tu as écris


Donc les manipulations de nappe Sata étant parfois problématiques, je te conseillerai de mettre le SSD dans le caddie.


----------



## El bandido (3 Novembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Donc les manipulations de nappe Sata étant parfois problématiques, je te conseillerai de mettre le SSD dans le caddie.



D'accord. Et pour info la nappe de mon HDD a été changée la semaine dernière après avoir laché.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Tu peux garder ton OS sur ton dd et installer un OS neuf (Sierra par ex.) sur ton SSD.

Une fois que tu as installé ton caddy / mis le SSD à la place du dd / mis le dd dans le caddy, tu peux redémarrer sur ton dd, formater ton SSD (GUID? Mac OS étendu journalisé), lancer l'App store et installer Sierra directement sur ton SSD (donc pas besoin de l'étape clef USB).

Ensuite, à toi de réinstaller tes applications proprement sur ton SSD, récupérer tes données…


----------



## El bandido (3 Novembre 2016)

Merci pour vos informations ! 
Une fois l'OS installé sur mon SSD et mes données récupérées je dois donc bien faire un formatage de mon HDD pour supprimer l'OS de celui-ci et ne pas avoir deux fois l'OS sur SSD et HDD ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Novembre 2016)

El bandido a dit:


> Merci pour vos informations !
> Une fois l'OS installé sur mon SSD et mes données récupérées je dois donc bien faire un formatage de mon HDD pour supprimer l'OS de celui-ci et ne pas avoir deux fois l'OS sur SSD et HDD ?


Je t'ai répondu post #161.


----------



## El bandido (3 Novembre 2016)

Au temps pour moi, à vouloir faire plusieurs choses en même temps je me répète.


----------



## nizardinho13 (5 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je permet de remonter ce topic, Après avoir installé un SSD à la place de mon hdd et mon hdd à la place de mon superdrive que j'ai réussis grâce a ce forum  d'ailleurs ! 

Donc jai formater mon hdd que j'avais cloner en amont, puis jai installer macsierra sur mon SSD, jai cloner mes données sauvegarder sur mon hdd, jai pointer mon dossier utilisateur depuis mon SSD vers le hdd, jai activer le tri m'en ligne de commande ! Bref jai fais la manip complete ! 

après un peu plus d'un mois, le mac démarre tjrs aussi rapidement (20sec !!!), 
En revanche, les applications notamment le Finder, Safari, mail .... mette un certains moment à se lancer ("l'application ne répond pas") bref si vous avez une idée d'où peut venir se ralentissement ? 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Novembre 2016)

Salut

Difficile de répondre comme ça.
Il faudrait ouvrir la console (Applications/Utilitaires/Console), puis lancer une des applis qui "traine" et regarder les messages.
Si tu stoppes et relances la même appli ça traine toujours autant?
Dernière question de combien de mémoire vive est équipée ta machine?


----------



## El bandido (5 Novembre 2016)

Je vous fais un petit retour après avoir passé quelques heures hier soir sur ma machine.

C'était une grande première pour moi, n'ayant jamais ouvert mon mac depuis l'achat en 2012 j'étais quelque peu stressé !

J'ai commencé par dépoussiéré le MBP en suivant un tuto car je me doutais qu'il était bien encrassé. Et pour cause, j'ai passé un petit moment à enlever la poussière délicatement au pinceau. Puis j'ai démonté mon ventilo qui cachait l'encrassement sévère de ma ventilation. Petit coup de stress au moment de débrancher le connecteur du ventilateur de la carte mère mais sinon aucun soucis. 

Je me suis attaqué au démontage de mon DD ensuite, j'avais choisi de le permuter avec le SSD finalement. Première opération de démontage les doigts dans le nez, puis montage du SSD dans l'emplacement, idem sans soucis.
C'est lorsque j'ai attaqué le démontage du Superdrive que c'est devenu moins rigolo pour le coup. Je suivais le tuto macG + celui d'iFixit puisque le MPB ressemblait davantage au mien mais j'ai eu un peu de mal à déconnecter la partie haute qui recouvre le Superdrive (caisson basse/Airport?). J'ai un peu tergiversé, la peur de faire une grosse bêtise et casser quelque chose mais je suis parvenu à enlever le Superdrive, non sans fierté..
J'avais acheté le diskdoubler Storeva vendu par Macway, et j'ai là encore eu du mal à brancher mon DD sur l'adaptateur. J'ai même cru que ça ne rentrerait jamais mais en forçant bien c'est rentré. Ouf !
Remontage de l'adaptateur à la place du Superdrive, là encore j'ai passé un temps fou à remettre correctement le caisson basse et le système Airport qui s'emboitent. C'était, je pense, la partie la plus délicate du montage/démontage. Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul à avoir eu des soucis avec cela (?).

Fermeture du MBP, démarrage ok. Petit message qui me dit que le nouveau lecteur n'est pas reconnu, je file dans utilitaire de disque pour vérifier cela et formater le SSD. Sans problème, j'ai suivi vos conseils et indications. Petite peur lors de l'installation de Sierra sur le SSD, je ne suis pas resté devant mon écran et lorsque je suis revenu devant écran noir mais lumineux avec le souris seulement. J'ai attendu un bon moment avant que le MacBook redémarre, c'était un peu stressant. J'ai modifié mon disque de démarrage dans Préférences et j'ai arrêté là puisqu'il était déjà tard.

Maintenant il me faut activer la fonction TRIM sur le SDD comme vous me l'avez dit et récupérer mon dossier utilisateur sur mon DD ainsi que réinstaller mes appli sur mon OS tout neuf.


----------



## Bandit007 (5 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour, 

Je veux installer un ssd 500gb avec macOS Sierra propre, a la place du disque principal  ,sur mon macbook pro 15" Late 2011
2,2 GHz Intel Core i7 clavier qwertz , donc j'ai créé une clef USB pour faire l'installation , mais il y a un problème , je ne sais plus mon code efi comme cela fait 3ans que j'ai racheter mon mac et mis se code je m'en souvient plus , et comme sans code je ne peut rebooter sur la clef usb quel autre solution avec vous .Merci de votre reponse


----------



## nizardinho13 (5 Novembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Difficile de répondre comme ça.
> Il faudrait ouvrir la console (Applications/Utilitaires/Console), puis lancer une des applis qui "traine" et regarder les messages.
> ...



Salut merci de m'avoir répondu aussi rapidement,

En faite, après plus d'une dizaine de minutes les applis ce lancent, on va dire normalement, alors qu'au début après avoir installer le SSD, elles se lançaient tout de suite sans problèmes.
Autre point qui m'interpelle, l'ICLOUD DRIVE se synchronise à chaque démarrage du pc, comme s'il rechargeait ou recopiait tout sur le cloud, ce qui ralentit grave le PC et surtout le FINDER ???
Ah oui point très important, ce ralentissement a débuté quand j'ai formaté le HDD, et remis dessus mon dossier utilisateur et toutes mes données avec CCCloner pour en faire mon DD de stockage !

J'ai vu un peu vu sur le net les manips pour ouvrir des applis en ligne de commandes, je vais essayer de démarrer des applis au prochain démarrage du Mac, si tu as d'autres idée ???


----------



## nizardinho13 (5 Novembre 2016)

nizardinho13 a dit:


> Salut merci de m'avoir répondu aussi rapidement,
> 
> En faite, après plus d'une dizaine de minutes les applis ce lancent, on va dire normalement, alors qu'au début après avoir installer le SSD, elles se lançaient tout de suite sans problèmes.
> Autre point qui m'interpelle, l'ICLOUD DRIVE se synchronise à chaque démarrage du pc, comme s'il rechargeait ou recopiait tout sur le cloud, ce qui ralentit grave le PC et surtout le FINDER ???
> ...


Désolé, j'oubliais 8go de mémoire vive.


----------



## El bandido (7 Novembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Enfin quand tout fonctionnera sur le SSD et que tes données seront sauvées, tu pourras reformater ton HDD afin de profiter de tout l'espace disque.



J'ai à nouveau une question concernant la méthode pour ce point.

J'ai réalisé une sauvegarde TimeMachine avant l'ajout du SSD, j'ai installé l'os Sierra tout neuf sur celui-ci et je souhaite maintenant supprimer mon OS de mon DD et formater celui ci (si c'est bien nécessaire?). 
J'ai lu le tuto macG nommé "déplacer le dossier utilisateur de mac OS sur un autre disque" mais dans quel ordre procéder ? 
Dois-je d'abord modifier le chemin afin pour aller chercher mon dossier utilisateur, puis formater mon DD et réinstaller mes données dessus via TimeMachine ?
Ou bien est ce inutile de formater mon DD et juste modifier le chemin du dossier Utilisateur ? 
Bref, que me conseillez-vous ?


----------



## ninkasi67 (7 Novembre 2016)

donc si je comprend bien sur ton ssd , tu as sierra et sur l'autre DD ton ancien système et donnée . Pour démarrer sur ton ssd automatiquement tu vas dans préférences système ensuite disque de démarrage , tu déverrouilles puis tu sélectionnes ton ssd et redémarrer .


----------



## El bandido (7 Novembre 2016)

ninkasi67 a dit:


> donc si je comprend bien sur ton ssd , tu as sierra et sur l'autre DD ton ancien système et donnée . Pour démarrer sur ton ssd automatiquement tu vas dans préférences système ensuite disque de démarrage , tu déverrouilles puis tu sélectionnes ton ssd et redémarrer .



Merci pour ta réponse mais j'ai déjà réalisé cette étape, je démarre sur mon SSD. 
Je souhaite juste virer l'OS qui est sur mon DD et le garder en stockage de masse étant donné que mon SSD fait 275go.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Novembre 2016)

El bandido a dit:


> J'ai à nouveau une question concernant la méthode pour ce point.
> 
> J'ai réalisé une sauvegarde TimeMachine avant l'ajout du SSD, j'ai installé l'os Sierra tout neuf sur celui-ci et je souhaite maintenant supprimer mon OS de mon DD et formater celui ci (si c'est bien nécessaire?).
> J'ai lu le tuto macG nommé "déplacer le dossier utilisateur de mac OS sur un autre disque" mais dans quel ordre procéder ?
> ...


Formater ton HDD permet de supprimer le système ainsi que la partition de recovery devenue inutile.  Bref, ça me semble indispensable.
Ensuite il suffit de créer la partition réceptrice sur le HDD (je suppose) et de copier la totalité de ton compte Utilisateur dessus.
Perso je privilégie la commande :
*sudo cp -a /Users/ton_nom/.  /Volumes/partition_destination*
Ceci fait, tu modifies l'emplacement de ton dossier utilisateur et tu redémarres.
Tu vérifies par la commande terminal :
*pwd*
que c'est bien pris en compte et ensuite tu supprimes le contenu de :
*/Users/ton_nom/*

Et le tour est joué.


----------



## El bandido (7 Novembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ensuite il suffit de créer la partition réceptrice sur le HDD (je suppose) et de copier la totalité de ton compte Utilisateur dessus.



Merci pour ta réponse ! 
Tu ne voulais pas plutôt dire sur le SSD ? 
Sinon je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout bien saisi..


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Novembre 2016)

El bandido a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse !
> Tu ne voulais pas plutôt dire sur le SSD ?
> Sinon je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout bien saisi..


Je suppose que tu veux mettre ton système sur le SSD et les données (utilisateur) sur le HDD. Non?


----------



## El bandido (7 Novembre 2016)

Oui tout à fait !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Novembre 2016)

Donc c'est bien sur le disque de destination : le HDD qu'il faut créer une partition ou un répertoire qui va recevoir tes données.


----------



## El bandido (7 Novembre 2016)

Je crois que je suis perdu sur la marche à suivre...


----------



## El bandido (8 Novembre 2016)

(Désolé pour le double post)

Si je résume ce que j'ai compris et dois faire :

1°) Mettre mes données présentes sur mon DD et que je souhaite conserver sur un DDE
--> Question : Avec ma sauvegarde TM je ne pourrais pas choisir quels fichiers je souhaite remettre sur le DD, tout sera remis à l'identique, c'est bien cela ? 
2°) Formater mon DD
3°) Remettre mes données sur le DD depuis le DDE
Question : Cela fonctionne t-il avec assistant de migration ? Ou bien faire le copier/coller à la main ? 
4°) Indiquer le chemin Utilisateur vers le DD
Question : Faut-il absolument créer une partition pour mettre le dossier Utilisateur ? Je ne suis vraiment pas très à l'aise avec le terminal.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Novembre 2016)

L'idéal serait :

1) de copier tout le contenu de :
*/Users/ton_user *sur DDE.
2) Ensuite formater le HDD en créant une partition au minimum.
3) Rapatrier  */Users/ton_user  *du DDE sur la nouvelle partition du HDD.
4) Créer un nouvel utilisateur administrateur au cas ou qq chose se passerai mal
5) Modifier le chemin d'accès de ton Utilisateur normal vers les données copiées en 3)
6) tester le bon fonctionnement.
7) si tout est ok supprimer les données de ton utilisateur sur le SSD.

Ne t'inquiète pas pour les commandes à passer, je pourrais te les donner.


----------



## El bandido (8 Novembre 2016)

D'accord, merci
Je lance la copie de mon dossier Utilisateur sur mon DDE. 
Je copie sur le même DDE où il y a ma sauvegarde TM, j'espère que ça ne pose pas de problème.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Novembre 2016)

Attention pour que tout soit bien copié avec les bonnes autorisations, il faut passer par le terminal :
*sudo cp -a /Users/ton_user/.  /Volumes/répertoire de destination*


----------



## El bandido (8 Novembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Attention pour que tout soit bien copié avec les bonnes autorisations, il faut passer par le terminal :
> *sudo cp -a /Users/ton_user/.  /Volumes/répertoire de destination*



Je peux écrire cela dans le terminal en ayant démarré sur le SSD ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Novembre 2016)

Il faut auparavant brancher le DDE puis donner le retour des commandes suivantes :
*ls -l /Volumes*
En indiquant le DDE
puis :
*ls -l /Users*
En indiquant quel est ton nom de User.


----------



## El bandido (8 Novembre 2016)

Voici ce qui m'est indiqué :

ls -l /Volumes
total 8
drwxrwxr-x   7 root  wheel   510  8 nov 14:52 DD LARUE 1T
drwxr-xr-x  35 root  wheel  1258  5 nov 00:55 Macintosh HD
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel     1  7 nov 10:58 Macintosh SSD -> /

ls -l /Users
total 0
drwxr-xr-x+ 12 Guest       _guest  408  5 nov 01:00 Guest
drwxrwxrwt   5 root        wheel   170  8 nov 10:59 Shared
drwxr-xr-x+ 15 jordanrapp  staff   510  8 nov 14:19 jordanxxx


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Novembre 2016)

Donc je suppose que le nom d'user à sauver est jordanxxx, le dde récepteur est "DD LARUE 1T" 
Ce DDE doit être formaté Mac os X pour que ça fonctionne.
Les commandes à passer sont donc :

la création d'un répertoire sur le DDE :
*sudo mkdir /Volumes/"DD LARUE 1T"/Save_User*

puis la copie :
*sudo cp -a /Users/jordanxxx/.  /Volumes/"DD LARUE 1T"/Save_User*


----------



## El bandido (8 Novembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Donc je suppose que le nom d'user à sauver est jordanxxx, le dde récepteur est "DD LARUE 1T"
> Ce DDE doit être formaté Mac os X pour que ça fonctionne.
> Les commandes à passer sont donc :
> 
> ...



Justement non, "jordanxxx" est mon nom de session depuis l'installation du ssd. Lorsque je vais sur mon HDD, le nom de mon fichier utilisateur est "jordan".
Le DDE externe me sert de sauvegarde TM donc je suppose qu'il est bien en format mac os par déduction.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Novembre 2016)

Ce nom c'est toi qui l'as choisis. Où se trouvent les données réelles? sur le SSD ou sur le HDD?


----------



## El bandido (8 Novembre 2016)

Les données sont sur mon HDD.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Novembre 2016)

Donc la 2ème commande sera :

*sudo cp -a /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/Users/jordan/. /Volumes/"DD LARUE 1T"/Save_User*

Attention de bien faire un copier/coller de la commande ci-dessus pour ne pas se tromper.
Ensuite il faudra sur ton système SSD créer un utilisateur administrateur  jordan et c'est avec cet utilisateur qu'il faudra faire la manip de modification du chemin d'accès aux données. jordanxxx te servira d'utilisateur de secours.


----------



## El bandido (8 Novembre 2016)

Ok, j'ai entré les deux commandes donc je suppose que la copie est en cours car rien de particulier ne s'affiche sur le terminal.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Novembre 2016)

Ok on vérifiera après par les 2 commandes suivantes :
*sudo du -sh /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/Users/jordan/*
puis
*sudo du -sh  /Volumes/"DD LARUE 1T"/Save_User*


----------



## El bandido (8 Novembre 2016)

Ces lignes sont apparues sur le terminal :

cp: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/jordan/./Library/Application Support/Adobe/Acrobat/11.0/Reader/Synchronizer/Commands: Operation not supported on socket
cp: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/jordan/./Library/Application Support/Adobe/Acrobat/11.0/Reader/Synchronizer/Notification: Operation not supported on socket
cp: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/jordan/./Library/Application Support/Adobe/Acrobat/11.0/Synchronizer/Commands: Operation not supported on socket
cp: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/jordan/./Library/Application Support/Adobe/Acrobat/11.0/Synchronizer/Notification: Operation not supported on socket
cp: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/jordan/./Library/Application Support/Adobe/Acrobat/DC/Reader/Synchronizer/Commands: Operation not supported on socket
cp: /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/jordan/./Library/Application Support/Adobe/Acrobat/DC/Reader/Synchronizer/Notification: Operation not supported on socket

Edit : j'ai comme l'impression que la copie a cessé depuis une vingtaine de minute. Comment peut on savoir si c'est toujours en train copier ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Novembre 2016)

Le terminal t'a rendu la main ? Affichage du prompt?


----------



## El bandido (8 Novembre 2016)

Rien n'était copié depuis plus d'une heure, j'ai donc tout arrêté et recommencé l'opération.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Novembre 2016)

El bandido a dit:


> Rien n'était copié depuis plus d'une heure, j'ai donc tout arrêté et recommencé l'opération.


Comment le sais-tu?
Avais-tu le prompt du terminal de ce type :
_Jean:~ jean$_
Si tu arrêtes tout il faut nettoyer le répertoire réceptacle avant de relancer la copie :
*sudo rm -r /Volumes/"DD LARUE 1T"/Save_User/**


----------



## El bandido (8 Novembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Comment le sais-tu?
> Avais-tu le prompt du terminal de ce type :
> _Jean:~ jean$_
> Si tu arrêtes tout il faut nettoyer le répertoire réceptacle avant de relancer la copie :
> *sudo rm -r /Volumes/"DD LARUE 1T"/Save_User/**



Je ne sais pas si c'est très fiable mais je regardais de temps en temps la progression de la copie des fichiers en allant sur le DDE...
J'ai supprimé "à l'ancienne" le répertoire en le mettant à la poubelle et en la vidant. Puis j'ai recommencé l'opération que tu m'as indiqué.
Je n'avais pas ce genre de message sur le prompt mais des messages comme celui que j'ai mis plus haut.

Edit : je pense que c'est terminé, le terminal m'indique : :~ jordanxxx$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Novembre 2016)

Donc maintenant on vérifie :
*sudo du -sh /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/Users/jordan/*
puis
*sudo du -sh /Volumes//"DD LARUE 1T"/Save_User*
Donne les retours.


----------



## El bandido (9 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Voici les retours des commandes :
306G   /Volumes/Macintosh HD/Users/jordan/
329G   /Volumes//DD LARUE 1T/Save_User


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2016)

Donc ça doit être bon.

Il ne reste plus qu'à :
1) créer un nouvel utilisateur jordan sur ton système en lui donnant de préférence le même mot de passe qu'il avait sur le HDD.
2) reformater le HDD si tu n'as pas autre chose à sauvegarder.
3) restaurer les données de jordan sur un répertoire du HDD
4) modifier le répertoire utilisateur de jordan en le faisant pointer sur le répertoire créé ci-dessus.
5) vérifier que tout va bien.


----------



## El bandido (9 Novembre 2016)

Je viens de créer un nouvel utilisateur en mode admin et avec le même mdp. Je formate le HDD ce soir en rentrant du boulot.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2016)

Pour formater ton HDD, si tu ne souhaites créer qu'une partition, donne déjà le retour de la commande :
*diskutil list*


----------



## El bandido (9 Novembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pour formater ton HDD, si tu ne souhaites créer qu'une partition, donne déjà le retour de la commande :
> *diskutil list*


Peux-tu m'expliquer à quoi sert la partition ? Je ne suis pas au point là-dessus.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2016)

Tu es obligé d'avoir une partition pour utiliser un disque. Actuellement cette partition s'appelle "Macintosh HD" et en plus de tes données contient le système. 
Tout ceci t'est maintenant inutile vu que le système est sur SSD.
Donc on va repartitionner HDD en supprimant toutes les partitions présentes dessus : Macintoh HD et Recovery HD
Ensuite on crée une partition que j'ai appelé DATA par convention, mais que tu peux nommer comme tu le souhaites.
Enfin on va créer sur cette partition un répertoire que l'on va nommer jordan et y copier ce qui a été sauvegardé sur le DDE.

Le chemin d'accès aux données de ton user sera donc :

/Volumes/DATA/jordan

Les noms DATA et jordan peuvent être adaptés à tes goûts.


----------



## El bandido (9 Novembre 2016)

D'accord. Merci pour ton éclaircissement.
Tu me conseilles de créer une seule partition ou deux ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2016)

Ça c'est toi qui vois en fonction de l'utilisation du HDD.
Perso je suis pour créer plusieurs partitions et ainsi ne pas tout mélanger. 
En fonction de ton choix la méthode de création sera différente.
Réfléchis à l'organisation et dis-nous.


----------



## El bandido (9 Novembre 2016)

Comme beaucoup je souhaite utiliser mon HDD comme espace de stockage désormais, c'est à dire y mettre photos, films voire musique pour ne pas encombrer mon "petit" SSD de 275go.
Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir l'utilité de deux partitions pour ce que je veux faire de mon HDD.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2016)

C'est toi qui vois. Quelle taille ce HDD?


----------



## El bandido (9 Novembre 2016)

Il fait 500go.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2016)

Vu l'espace utilisé par ton User : 329G
je ne peux que te proposer une seule partition.


----------



## El bandido (9 Novembre 2016)

Je pense aussi. Voici ce que me donne diskutil list :

:~ jordan$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *275.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh SSD           274.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Macintosh SSD          +273.8 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 215D7E34-E849-42C3-A103-2B4F3981B55F
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +196.7 MB   disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Firefox                 196.7 MB   disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS DD LARUE 1T             999.9 GB   disk4s2


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2016)

Tu es prêt à formater ton HDD ? Il n'y a plus rien à récupérer dessus?
Si c'est ok tu tapes la commande :
*diskutil erasedisk jhfs+ DATA disk1*
Puis tu crées le répertoire jordan :
*sudo mkdir /Volumes/DATA/jordan*
Puis tu copies les données :
*cp -a /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/. /Volumes/DATA/jordan*
Puis quand c'est fini tu modifies le propriétaire :
*sudo chown -R jordan:staff /Volumes/DATA/jordan*
Puis tu modifies le chemin d'accès de l'utilisateur jordan :
Menu /Pref system/Utilisateurs et groupe déverrouille le cadenas, puis clic droit sur jordan puis options avancées et là tu modifies "Répertoire de départ" en cliquant sur choisir et là tu sélectionnes DATA puis le répertoire jordan. 
Tu vérifies que le chemin est bien /Volumes/DATA/jordan
Tu valides et tu tentes de te connecter avec jordan.


----------



## El bandido (10 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour jean,

J'ai formaté le HDD sans soucis et crée le répertoire mais j'ai un problème lorsque je tape la commande "*cp -a /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/. /Volumes/DATA/jordan"*
Voici ce qui est répondu : 
cp -a /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/. /Volumes/DATA/jordan
cp: /Volumes/DD: No such file or directory
cp: LARUE: No such file or directory
cp: 1T/Save_User/.: No such file or directory


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Novembre 2016)

Pardon :
*cp -a /Volumes/"DD LARUE 1T"/Save_User/. /Volumes/DATA/jordan*
Puis la suite.


----------



## El bandido (10 Novembre 2016)

On dirait que ça ne veut pas copier : 
cp -a /Volumes/"DD LARUE 1T"/Save_User/. /Volumes/DATA/jordan
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./.CFUserTextEncoding: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.DS_Store: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.InstallAnywhere: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./.InstallAnywhere: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.InstallAnywhere: Permission denied
cp: utimes: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.InstallAnywhere: No such file or directory
cp: chown: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.InstallAnywhere: No such file or directory
cp: chmod: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.InstallAnywhere: No such file or directory
cp: chflags: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.InstallAnywhere: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./.InstallAnywhere: unable to copy ACL to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.InstallAnywhere: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.Trash: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./.Trash: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.Trash: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./.Trash: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./.bash_history: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.bash_imb: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./.bash_imb: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.bash_imb: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.bash_imb/BB5F48BE-87A7-5E13-890B-08883B86C95A.dat: No such file or directory
cp: utimes: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.bash_imb: No such file or directory
cp: chown: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.bash_imb: No such file or directory
cp: chmod: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.bash_imb: No such file or directory
cp: chflags: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.bash_imb: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./.bash_imb: unable to copy ACL to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.bash_imb: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.bash_sessions: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./.bash_sessions: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.bash_sessions: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./.bash_sessions: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.cups: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./.cups: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./.cups: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./.cups: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Desktop: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Desktop: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Desktop: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Desktop: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Documents: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Documents: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Documents: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Documents: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Downloads: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Downloads: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Downloads: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Downloads: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Library: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Library: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Library: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Library: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Movies: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Movies: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Movies: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Movies: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Music: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Music: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Music: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Music: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Pictures: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Pictures: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Pictures: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Pictures: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/.DS_Store: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/.localized: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Drop Box: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public/Drop Box: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Drop Box: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public/Drop Box: Permission denied
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public/Sports Interactive: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/cached_offline_data.dat: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/editor data: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/editor data: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/editor data: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/editor data/config.xml: No such file or directory
cp: utimes: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/editor data: No such file or directory
cp: chown: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/editor data: No such file or directory
cp: chmod: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/editor data: No such file or directory
cp: chflags: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/editor data: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/editor data: unable to copy ACL to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/editor data: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/games: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/games: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/games: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/games/config.xml: No such file or directory
cp: utimes: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/games: No such file or directory
cp: chown: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/games: No such file or directory
cp: chmod: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/games: No such file or directory
cp: chflags: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/games: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/games: unable to copy ACL to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/games: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/skins: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/skins: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/skins: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/skins/config.xml: No such file or directory
cp: utimes: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/skins: No such file or directory
cp: chown: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/skins: No such file or directory
cp: chmod: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/skins: No such file or directory
cp: chflags: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/skins: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/skins: unable to copy ACL to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/skins: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds/default: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds/default: unable to copy extended attributes to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds/default: No such file or directory
cp: utimes: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds/default: No such file or directory
cp: chown: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds/default: No such file or directory
cp: chmod: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds/default: No such file or directory
cp: chflags: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds/default: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds/default: unable to copy ACL to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds/default: No such file or directory
cp: utimes: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds: No such file or directory
cp: chown: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds: No such file or directory
cp: chmod: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds: No such file or directory
cp: chflags: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds: unable to copy ACL to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015/sounds: No such file or directory
cp: utimes: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015: No such file or directory
cp: chown: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015: No such file or directory
cp: chmod: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015: No such file or directory
cp: chflags: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015: unable to copy ACL to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2015: No such file or directory
cp: utimes: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive: No such file or directory
cp: chown: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive: No such file or directory
cp: chmod: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive: No such file or directory
cp: chflags: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public/Sports Interactive: unable to copy ACL to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public/Sports Interactive: No such file or directory
cp: utimes: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public: No such file or directory
cp: chown: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public: No such file or directory
cp: chmod: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public: No such file or directory
cp: chflags: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public: No such file or directory
cp: /Volumes/DD LARUE 1T/Save_User/./Public: unable to copy ACL to /Volumes/DATA/jordan/./Public: Permission denied
cp: utimes: /Volumes/DATA/jordan/.: Operation not permitted


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Novembre 2016)

Millexcuses :
*sudo rm -rf /Volumes/DATA/jordan/**
puis
*sudo cp -a /Volumes/"DD LARUE 1T"/Save_User/. /Volumes/DATA/jordan*


----------



## El bandido (10 Novembre 2016)

Ahah, rien de grave ! 
J'ai entré mon password et ça m'a l'air d'être parti pour la copie.
J'y pense, je suis sur la nouvelle session admin que tu m'as dis de créer. J'ai bien fait ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Novembre 2016)

Yes sir.


----------



## El bandido (10 Novembre 2016)

La copie vient de terminer, par contre je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai oublié de taper la commande "*sudo rm -rf /Volumes/DATA/jordan/*"*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Novembre 2016)

Pô grave. Fais la suite.


----------



## El bandido (10 Novembre 2016)

Ouf ! Petite question, j'ai des panneaux "sens interdit" sur mes dossiers utilisateur.. Est ce "normal" ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Novembre 2016)

Tu as tapé la commande :
*sudo chown -R jordan:staff /Volumes/DATA/jordan*


----------



## El bandido (10 Novembre 2016)

Oui, et j'ai modifié le chemin du dossier utilisateur puis redémarré. J'ai retrouvé mon bureau etc comme avant donc ça m'a l'air d'avoir bien marché. J'ai juste l'impression d'avoir plus de données que prévues sur mon HDD (352go).
Faut-il faire d'autres manips, nettoyage etc ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Novembre 2016)

Tu avais cela :
*329G* /Volumes//DD LARUE 1T/Save_User

Que te renvoie un :
*sudo du -sh /Volumes/DATA/jordan*


----------



## El bandido (10 Novembre 2016)

Voilà ce que ça me renvoie :
328G   /Volumes/DATA/jordan
Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est l'espace total utilisé sur le HDD qui est supérieur à cela


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Novembre 2016)

Attention ce qui est retourné par stockage est faux.

Sinon du moment que ça fonctionne pas d'angoisse. La corbeille est vidée?


----------



## El bandido (10 Novembre 2016)

Oui, la corbeille est vide.


----------

